# Paladine in WotLK?Scherz?



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Hi....ich hab mich eben n bissl auf www.warcraftmovies.com umgeschaut und dieses Video gefunden....

http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=86...cfddec7a12727fc

Der Paldin macht guten DMG,da er Crits bis zu 10k hinlegt und S3 equippte Leute fast instant legt...

Was sagt ihr dazu? Wie findet ihr das Video ? usw.

MfG Shaguar


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. August 2008)

das is ne beta. sowas würde ich erst vermelden, wenns final is

was machn andere klassen für krits? alle wieviel sec komtm so ein 10k crit? wenn man alle 20 sec einen 10k crit schaft, sind das lächerliche 500 dps


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. August 2008)

Es ist und bleibt eine BETA! Da gibt es noch keine Balance zwischen den Klassen, hier soll viel eher der Spielinhalt getestet werden... Oh mann, immer wieder diese Schwarzseher... 

P.S. Feraldruiden critten mit Level 71 mit Wilder Biss (Critchance 89% bei mir) mit 7000 Schaden...


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt eine BETA! Da gibt es noch keine Balance zwischen den Klassen, hier soll viel eher der Spielinhalt getestet werden... Oh mann, immer wieder diese Schwarzseher...
> 
> P.S. Feraldruiden critten mit Level 71 mit Wilder Biss (Critchance 89% bei mir) mit 7000 Schaden...


Hm ok...  liegt vllt daran,dass ich keinen Beta-Key hab und es net testen kann....jedoch hab ich schon viele Vids gesehen wo ein Crapequipter Pala einen full s3 rogue legt :/ Auch fast instant


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. August 2008)

palas werden niemals dmg machen^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> palas werden niemals dmg machen^^


Ja normal kennt man sie ja so ... sie machen keinen DMG und können auch net tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab aber schon blöd geschaut als ich das Vid gesehen hab.


----------



## Raheema (20. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> palas werden niemals dmg machen^^




made my day ^^ 


und die immer mit ihrer Angstblase wenn man die fast tot hat #-#


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. August 2008)

...und immer daran denken, wir Europäer spielen auf einem PvE-Server und solche Videos, wie Du sie postest, sind eher eine abgesprochene Sache als eine reale Situation.


----------



## b1ubb (20. August 2008)

leute, versteht ihr den unterschied zwischen einer 

*BETA* und einer *FINAL * ???


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

1. Es ist ne Beta
2. Paladine MACHEN dmg, ihr würdets nicht glauben. Alles ne Equipsache


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. August 2008)

Ich zumindest: ja ^^


----------



## JinRay (20. August 2008)

Blizzard will den pala doch ordentlich überarbeiten . Ich hätte nichts dagegen wen plötzlich Vergelter genau so als DD angesehen werden wie Schurken oder Jäger, außerdem finde ich dieses Klassen Basshing so oder so albern.


----------



## PureAndy (20. August 2008)

Alle klassen werden besser machen mehr crit das ist normal sie leveln ja auch wieder.....


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ja normal kennt man sie ja so ... sie machen keinen DMG und können auch net tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol... mit gutem Equip und Skill machen Palas Schaden und können sehr gut tanken...
In 5er Inis sind Palas die besten Tanks und in 25er Raids machen gute Retris einiges an Schaden... und das Siegel auffrischen ist ein ganz netter Skill wenn man mehrere Palas hat.


----------



## _Garry_ (20. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> leute, versteht ihr den unterschied zwischen einer
> 
> *BETA* und einer *FINAL * ???


Im sinne von WoW oder MS Windows?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> 1. Es ist ne Beta
> 2. Paladine MACHEN dmg, ihr würdets nicht glauben. Alles ne Equipsache


jeder macht mit imba eqip dmg sogar tanks^^ :>





_Garry_ schrieb:


> Im sinne von WoW oder MS Windows?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fangfrage^^


----------



## Frostnova (20. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> leute, versteht ihr den unterschied zwischen einer
> 
> *BETA* und einer *FINAL * ???



glaub ich kaum......


----------



## Seacore (20. August 2008)

Kumpel von mir macht inner Beta mit T6 18k Richturteile...
kann gar net final sein, Leute, denkt mal nach


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Lol... mit gutem Equip und Skill machen Palas Schaden und können sehr gut tanken...
> In 5er Inis sind Palas die besten Tanks und in 25er Raids machen gute Retris einiges an Schaden... und das Siegel auffrischen ist ein ganz netter Skill wenn man mehrere Palas hat.


das mit dem tanken...ok ...ansichtssache,aber das mit dem dmg.. so wie ich sie ausm PVP kenne machen sie keinen dmg.. wie es pve aussehen kann weiss ich net...


----------



## Melonix (20. August 2008)

b1ubb  lolllllllllllll er willll wieder  alles besser wissen das osterei


----------



## Geige (20. August 2008)

aber n 10k crit o.O
naja wie gesagt beta!

und nein palas machen einfach im vergleich zu anderen klassen keinen dmg!
sie sind tanks und heiler 2 sachen die sie können (ok ned immer) aber warum zur hölle müssen sie jetz auf einmal dmg machen?


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

Melonix schrieb:


> b1ubb  lolllllllllllll er willll wieder  alles besser wissen das osterei



In dem Fall hat er aber mal recht. Diese ganzen "OMFG Klasse XY ist total op.. in der Beta"-Threads sind halt einfach kompletter Unfug.


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> das mit dem tanken...ok ...ansichtssache,aber das mit dem dmg.. so wie ich sie ausm PVP kenne machen sie keinen dmg.. wie es pve aussehen kann weiss ich net...


Ja klar, die sind im PvP schon nervig genug, da brauchen sie nicht noch Mega-Dmg zu fahren. Meine Aussage war ja auch rein aufs PvE bezogen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> In dem Fall hat er aber mal recht. Diese ganzen "OMFG Klasse XY ist total op.. in der Beta"-Threads sind halt einfach kompletter Unfug.


Wie gesagt ich hab keinen Beta-Key =/


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. August 2008)

JinRay schrieb:


> Blizzard will den pala doch ordentlich überarbeiten . Ich hätte nichts dagegen wen plötzlich Vergelter genau so als DD angesehen werden wie Schurken oder Jäger, außerdem finde ich dieses Klassen Basshing so oder so albern.



Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.

Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)

Paladine sind eine Klasse die im Schaden ganz weit hinten stehen müsste, selbst der Druide ist ein schlechterer Supporter als ein Paladin.

Mehr Support = weniger Schaden
weniger Support = mehr Schaden

Mehr Suppurt UND mehr Schaden = unfair gegenüber reinen Schadensklassen

@Topic
Naja, wer weiss was der für "crap" anhatte... die WotLK Items werden definitiv besser sein als das alte Zeug. Im Verhältnis ist S3 also der crap, nicht das grüne Zeug aus WotLK (grün ist nicht gleich crap, lila ist nicht gleich das beste)


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.
> 
> Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.



öhm schau dir mal die druiden an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die können sogar noch mehr als palas, range und meele dd


----------



## Ares 1887 (20. August 2008)

na hat hier ein schurke nagst von ner intelligenteren klasse getötet zu werden?


----------



## JinRay (20. August 2008)

ja genau eine klasse die heilen und tanken kann darf nicht schaden machen also Nerf Dudus ^^.
Oder Off Tanks machen auch derbe schaden und die Klasse kann auch tanken . Wo ist also das Problem wen Pala plötzlich Dmg machen angst vor konkurrenz . 


Noch was ich spiele und hab keinen pala aber hätte kein Problem mit einem DMg Pala.

Und zum Support was ist den bitte dann mit schamis Schwere Rüstung Derbe schaden Nahkampf und Fern zudem noch heilen und dank totems sehr exzellenten support.


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Ja klar, die sind im PvP schon nervig genug, da brauchen sie nicht noch Mega-Dmg zu fahren. Meine Aussage war ja auch rein aufs PvE bezogen.



Sollte auch nicht direkt gegen dich gehen, nix für ungut. Aber eine Beta ist nunmal unter anderem dazu da um die Klassen auszubalancieren. Wenn in der Beta alles schon perfekt wäre, dann wärs ja keine Beta..  Der Paladin wird im dmg sicher noch runtergeschraubt, wenn da das Verhältnis zu anderen Klassen nicht stimmt.

Wie sich hier einige aber über paladine als DD echauffieren - das ist wieder der typische WoW-Neid. War beim Druiden ja damals auch so.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> na hat hier ein schurke nagst von ner intelligenteren klasse getötet zu werden?


Hm?Den hab ich jetzt net gerafft ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.
> 
> Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)
> 
> ...


Sag das mal einem Schurken... Wir sind die einzige Klasse die überhaupt keinen Support hat... Nichtmal so ein bisschen.
Pre-BC war das auch ok, da wir immer DIE Schadensklasse waren, aber mit BC wurden ja alle Klassen gebufft, können jetzt supporten UND machen mehr Dmg als Schurken...
Naja ich frag mich wie Blizz das in Wotlk regelt.


----------



## fereman (20. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> palas werden niemals dmg machen^^





 du wirst dich noch so wunder....lol


----------



## youngceaser (20. August 2008)

wenn du schon sagst das palas ned tanken können dann weist du so gut wie gar nichts den das ist neben heilen das einzigste was sie wirklich gut können und dann wart mal ab hast du schon die anderen klassen gesehen ?? die werden dann sicher auch kräftig dmg machen


----------



## Camô (20. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt eine BETA! Da gibt es noch keine Balance zwischen den Klassen, hier soll viel eher der Spielinhalt getestet werden... Oh mann, immer wieder diese Schwarzseher...
> 
> P.S. Feraldruiden critten mit Level 71 mit Wilder Biss (Critchance 89% bei mir) mit 7000 Schaden...



Spiele auch einen Feral, du hast 89% crit?? Post mal bitte armory link mit deinem PvE-equip. Oder meinteste PvP? Das kannste auch posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Spiele auch einen Feral, du hast 89% crit?? Post mal bitte armory link mit deinem PvE-equip. Oder meinteste PvP? Das kannste auch posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Critchance über 50% zu haben ist doch total sinnlos, oder hab ich etwas verpasst?*g*


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Sag das mal einem Schurken...


schurken kann man aber als cc einsetzten, was mit einen pala nicht so einfach geht^^


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> schurken kann man aber als cc einsetzten, was mit einen pala nicht so einfach geht^^



...noch nicht.. MUHAHA!!


----------



## Illuminatos (20. August 2008)

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Pala und kunterbunt equippt und mach als Vergelter trotzdem schon einiges an Dmg. Dass Palas keinen Schaden machen, war mal so... spätestens seit BC hat sich das geändert!


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> schurken kann man aber als cc einsetzten, was mit einen pala nicht so einfach geht^^


Uh der schlechteste CC in ganz WoW, aber der wird mit Wotlk ja etwas gebufft, wodurch er auch in Raids nützlich werden könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JinRay (20. August 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> schurken kann man aber als cc einsetzten, was mit einen pala nicht so einfach geht^^



Vergelter bekommen CC im neuen addon


----------



## Shamozz (20. August 2008)

Mal abgesehen, dass die Musik im Video mal unglaublich schlecht ist, ist es immer noch ein Beta Server. 

Also trink ein Tee und guck dir noch andere OLOLOLO RTZPWN ZOMFG Crit Videos an.


----------



## Retow (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.
> 
> Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)
> 
> ...




/sign

wir wissen ja alle das es noch immer beta is aber selbst jetzt nerven palas so extrem weil sie ihre bubble immer anschmeissen kurz bevor sie umkippen und sich dann lachend vor 20 leuten hoch heilen wenn sie jetzt also auf der dmg schiene ganz oben mit fahren wird es kaum eine klasse geben die im pvp noch so leicht mithalten kann!

mfg
Retow

PS: ja ich schreib fast alles klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. August 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> öhm schau dir mal die druiden an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da verwechselst du was... unter "Support" verstehe ich wie eine Klasse andere Klassen unterstützen kann. Hierzu hat der Druide ein paar Buffs, sowie Heilung (Wiederbeleben geht auch nur alle 20 Minuten).

Der Paladin hat X-verschiedene Segen, kann 1A Heilen, hat noch seine Bubble (ja, es reicht ihn selber hochzuheilen UND noch ein paar Gruppenmitglieder) UND Schaden? Ok, geht auch nicht alles gleichzeitig, aber er ist definitiv der bessere Supporter.

Da geht es nicht darum ob der Schaden nun aus der Distanz oder Nähe heraus kommt. Schaden=Schaden, aber Paladin-Support>Druiden-Support, ergo müsste Druiden-Schaden>Paladin-Schaden sein, unabhängig davon ob nun Range oder Melee Druide.

Ich sage ja nicht das Paladine "keinen" Schaden machen sollen, sie sollen bloß nicht mit Magiern, Schurken, Hexenmeistern und Jägern, welche ausschließlich Schaden machen können, mithalten dürfen.

Selbiges gilt für Druiden. Ist genauso eine Hybrid Klasse... allerdings ist es beim Paladin noch ein Stück was krasser wegen der dämlichen Bubble und PLATTEnrüstung (Druide trägt auch nur Leder und hat auch nur als Bär effektiv Rüstung)...


----------



## Ekkiman (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hm ok...  liegt vllt daran,dass ich keinen Beta-Key hab und es net testen kann....jedoch hab ich schon viele Vids gesehen wo ein Crapequipter Pala einen full s3 rogue legt :/ Auch fast instant




MIMIMI...lass mich raten....du spielst Rogue und hast Angst das irgendwer dein Imbalein kaputthauen könnte.
Hör auf zu heulen du Mädchen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (20. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir meinen Hexentwink mit Heroitems/T4/T5 Mischmasch anschaue und gucke was der jetzt auf 70 schon für Crits hinlegen kann, finde ich 10k nicht so dramatisch. Erstens kommt so ein Crit sicher nicht alle 5 Sekunden und zweitens hält man auf 80 ja auch mehr aus wie jetzt. Mehr Leben etc.


----------



## Seraph81 (20. August 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> und die immer mit ihrer Angstblase wenn man die fast tot hat #-#



Magier verpissen sich in ihren Würfel, Schurken vanish, Dudus laufen weg usw usw....
Als wenn wir Palas die einzigen sind die im letzten Moment versuchen ihre Haut ein
wenig zu retten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem ist fakt das Palas einen ziemlichen boost bekommen, in jedem Bereich.
Es sei denn es jammern wieder alle und blizz nimmt sich das zu Herzen.
Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (20. August 2008)

Immer diese (verzeihung) beschissenen vorurteile -.-

klar ihr habt vllt schlechte erfahrung mit palas und ja ihr lasst euch vllt von andrne beeinflussen 

wie schon so oft gesagt wurde es ist ne beta aber selbst wenn nicht lasst die palaspieler dochma in ruhe oO


----------



## JinRay (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du was... unter "Support" verstehe ich wie eine Klasse andere Klassen unterstützen kann. Hierzu hat der Druide ein paar Buffs, sowie Heilung (Wiederbeleben geht auch nur alle 20 Minuten).
> 
> Der Paladin hat X-verschiedene Segen, kann 1A Heilen, hat noch seine Bubble (ja, es reicht ihn selber hochzuheilen UND noch ein paar Gruppenmitglieder) UND Schaden? Ok, geht auch nicht alles gleichzeitig, aber er ist definitiv der bessere Supporter.
> 
> Da geht es nicht darum ob der Schaden nun aus der Distanz oder Nähe heraus kommt. Schaden=Schaden, aber Paladin-Support>Druiden-Support, ergo müsste Druiden-Schaden>Paladin-Schaden sein, unabhängig davon ob nun Range oder Melee Druide.




ist doch beim schami das gleiche da regt sich doch keiner auf da ist es statt Blase Ank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonstalker (20. August 2008)

so mal was grundsätzliches zu palas:

Vergelter machen mit schlechtem eq so ziemlich kein schaden kommen aber mit gutem eq an manch andere dds dran sie überholen sie zwar nich aba machen trotzdem auch schonmal ihre 1,6k dps in raids. 2tens dazu vergelter sind SUPPORTER von daher ist es normal das sie weniger dmg machen als reine dd klassen wie z.b. schurken/hunter wär ja sonst wie erwähnt unfair

so def palas ich hab ma gesehen das einige von euch sagen sie könnten nicht tanken pff... def palas sind in kara/za so ziemlich genauso gut wie jeder krieger/druide mit ähnlichem eq in 5er inis sind sie aufgrund vieler trash gruppen eig die besten tanks ok sie müssen reggen aber zeig mir mal nen krieger der die aggro von sod hällt  und naja in 25er raids sind es die besten trash tanks guckt euchmal mh die wellen an mit def pala kannste so ziemlich alles wegbomben ohne probleme aber sie sind auch keine boss tanks weil dafür haben sie nicht die cds bzw die parry/ausweichwerte wie krieger mein def pala hat ok 24% ausweichen 19% parry aber er hat 37% blocken + holy shield halt 30% mit buchband nochma 5,33% also ca 72% und das muss auch so sein denn 1stens müssen palas mehr dmg reinkriegen als krieger weil wer will schon nen pala da steh haben der nur oom is und deswegen keine aggro machen kann und 2tens palas machen viel aggro durch blocken siehe segen des refugiums 22 holy dmg für jeden block zusätzlich kommt noch heiliger schild mit je nach spelldmg 270- 420 holy dmg pro block was beim pala etwa 500-750 aggro sind


----------



## Potenzus (20. August 2008)

hat der pala nen neuen zauber oder hat der das schon immer gehabt wo er so ne art lichtkugel auf den gegner wirft?

ps.: passt jetz vielleicht nich, dazu aber wie heißt das lied am anfang?


----------



## Claros (20. August 2008)

1. Is und bleib jes vorerst eine Beta. Die Balance der Klassen stimmt einfach noch nicht, da wird mit sicherheit noch sehr viel verändert werden.
2. Sind solche Videos zu 97% immer abgesprochene Abläufe, sieht man auch bei genauer Betrachtung wenn man nicht den Mund offen hat weil der nen 2,3k crit raushaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Wie soll das gehn? So hohe Crits in so kurzen Abständen? Das wird niemals so bleiben. Ein plattenträger mit dem gleichen dmg-output wie nen schurke? Serveras Ferdl....

lg


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du was... unter "Support" verstehe ich wie eine Klasse andere Klassen unterstützen kann. Hierzu hat der Druide ein paar Buffs, sowie Heilung (Wiederbeleben geht auch nur alle 20 Minuten).



ich weiß du hast das nur etwas falsch verstanden^^ ich meine sie können sozusagen in mehreren feldern eingesetzt werden^^ also noch als rang dd.
und ja ich weiß was support is, da gehört der nette lasereulenbuff auch dazu, und fluch der elemente vom wl  usw....

so ich bin wow zocken^^


----------



## Lokatran (20. August 2008)

Tja was soll man dazu sagen ausser das was ich bei so gejamer immer sage die CHars verändern sich dan ändert eure Taktik oder brecht gnadenlos ein wen ihr nur fähig seid immer die selben drei aktionen aneinander zu reihen.


----------



## Shaxul (20. August 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> Immer diese (verzeihung) beschissenen vorurteile -.-
> 
> klar ihr habt vllt schlechte erfahrung mit palas und ja ihr lasst euch vllt von andrne beeinflussen
> 
> wie schon so oft gesagt wurde es ist ne beta aber selbst wenn nicht lasst die palaspieler dochma in ruhe oO



Nein das geht nicht. Weil Paladine in WoW eben keine DDs sein dürfen, die sollen heilen und tanken. Das ist so in meinem Kopf und das seh ich jetzt garnicht ein meine Meinung zu ändern! Meine Klasse hat die drei heiligen Buchstaben (D M G) nämlich für sich gepachtet!
/Ironie off (muss man ja hier im Forum immer dazuschreiben, sonst peilt das wieder kaum einer)


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (20. August 2008)

WTF wenn ich sowas hör palas machen kein schaden und können nicht tanken man wie alt bisten du 12?
man nehme z.b. hyal  25er raid da werden palas sogar bevorzugt als tank und in andren inis sind palas auch gleich zu stellen  und sie sind sogar im vorteil weil sie gruppen aggro gut halten können 
als vergelter oder vllt mit nem schock skill sind palas mortmäßig gut im pvp und naja pve kann ich nix sagen weil ich da nur tanke


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> MIMIMI...lass mich raten....du spielst Rogue und hast Angst das irgendwer dein Imbalein kaputthauen könnte.
> Hör auf zu heulen du Mädchen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1.Nope kein Rogue...hm ok doch auf lvl 25...zählt das?Mein Main is nen PVP  Heal-Druid..
2.Nö Angst hab ich auch net....wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.Ne bin kein Mädchen sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Würde ganz anders aussehen wenn ich heule... atm lache ich eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. August 2008)

Hier wird mal wieder so ein Dünnpfiff gelabert..

/me ist Retri Pala und ich kann mich nicht mal eben in einer Sekunde Hochheilen (die Heilung vom Retri ist lächerlich)
und man kann auch kaum als Offtank fungieren.

"Wer trägt denn hier die Platte?"
Wow..Die Rüstung ist im PvP ja wohl echt zur nebensache geworden,vorallem...welchen Caster stört bitte die Rüstung?

Retri Paladine sind NIE fertig geworden,es gibt so verdammt viele Unstimmigkeiten,die so nicht hätten stehen bleiben können.
Deswegen wird dir Retri mit Wotlk extrem verändert,was dazu führt,das man Videos mit 17k Richturteilen sieht.

Die 17k sind schonmal "generft" worden (Das Talent wurde gelöscht,was das ausgelöst hat!)

Es kommt immernoch zu 10k Richturteilen,ABER das wird mit Sicherheit auch noch angepasst und vorallem..was ist mit den ganzen T6 Warlocks die unkrittisch 6k Bolts verballern?Ist das auch OP?
Weiter noch..wie schon gesagt wurde,es handelt sich um eine Beta und der Retri wird total umgebastelt.Es wird noch viiiel bei ihm angeglichen,generft oder wie auch immer,das er nicht OP sein wird.

Sicherlich werden wir nie richtige DDs,das wurde weiter oben auch schon gesagt "Mehr Support=weniger Schaden".
Wir bekommen einige neue Fähigkeiten,die uns definitiv zu noch besseren Supportern machen (Mehr oder weniger zu nem halben Shadowpriest).


----------



## Eviâ (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> jedoch hab ich schon viele Vids gesehen wo ein Crapequipter Pala einen full s3 rogue legt :/ Auch fast instant




Da hat jemand angst das sein Schurke mal richtig fett von ner Blechdose geownd wird.
Mal abwechslung wäre es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und richtige Paladine rocken im PVP sehr, gibt nur wenige davon...


Zu deiner Beruhigung:

Diese enormen DMG Zahlen (bei allen Klassen) werden sicher noch dem Spielinhalt angepasst.
Aufatmen, dein Schurke wird wohl weiterhin Blizz´s liebling sein und weiterhin alles schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so long

edith meint:
Was mir sorgen macht...wenn Paladine endlich aus Ihrem jetzigen Tief kommen, und endlich fett rocken und sich perfekt einbauen in Gruppen....bei gewissen Leuten wird der Pala trotzdem immer ne "omfg-go away-class" sein.
Genau so wie das Klichee; "Alle Hunter sind kackboons" wird auch der Pala mit seinem alten Ruf zu kämpfen haben...
Grade diese " ich bin nen r00xx00r!!!11111einseinself" spacken werden wohl Selbstmord begehen wenn sie im däämääg meter hinterm Pala sind, diese versuchen dann mit aller Macht den Paladin bei der kurzen Leine zu halten, und bei jeder gelegenheit zu betonen wie scheiße die Klasse doch ist...

Veränderungen muss man nehmen wie sie sind, und statts sich über endlich faire Klassen zu freuen, wird rumgeheult das sich die Balken biegen. "Mein Char könnte ja von imba zu total scheiße mutieren" - wer seine Klasse liebt und beherscht, der wird mit freude an änderungen ran gehen !


----------



## Claros (20. August 2008)

Jo extreme Vorteile... Vorallem wennse kein Mana mehr haben dann koennen Sie als erster in die Ini laufen den Raid rezzen....
Diese Prot-Pala hervorhebungen immer. 
Ausserdem macht jeder Protpala ein sinnvolles CC zu nichte


----------



## fereman (20. August 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> made my day ^^
> 
> 
> und die immer mit ihrer Angstblase wenn man die fast tot hat #-#


mage hat eisblock schurke hat vanish....merkste was?


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Eviâ schrieb:


> Da hat jemand angst das sein Schurke mal richtig fett von ner Blechdose geownd wird.
> Mal abwechslung wäre es ja
> 
> 
> ...


K ...


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. August 2008)

Seraph81 schrieb:


> Magier verpissen sich in ihren Würfel, Schurken vanish, Dudus laufen weg usw usw....
> Als wenn wir Palas die einzigen sind die im letzten Moment versuchen ihre Haut ein
> wenig zu retten
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied zwischen der Bubble und dem Eisblock ist zum Beispiel das der Magier im Eisblock nur 10sec rumsteht und nix machen kann. Wenn in der Zeit seine Feinde nicht soweit down geprügelt werden das er sich retten kann ist er tot. 

Druiden kannst du noch als Range DD killen wenn sie wegrennen wollen, musst nur schnell genug sein.

Aber Paladine? Gegen die Bubble kannst du NIX machen. 

Wenn ein Schurke oder Druide sich unsichtbar macht brauchst du nur genug Unsichtbarkeitsentdeckung. Da reicht n Trank...

Du kannst gegen JEDEN irgendwie vorgehen, nur nicht gegen die Bubble des Palas. Nichtmal Zauberraub funktioniert weil "immun". 



CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich weiß du hast das nur etwas falsch verstanden^^ ich meine sie können sozusagen in mehreren feldern eingesetzt werden^^ also noch als rang dd.
> und ja ich weiß was support is, da gehört der nette lasereulenbuff auch dazu, und fluch der elemente vom wl  usw....
> 
> so ich bin wow zocken^^



Achso meintest du das ^^ Ja, in dem Bereich ist der Druide flexibler das stimmt wohl. Aber mir ging es eher um das Prinzip beim Verhältniss Schaden und Support ;-)


----------



## Ekkiman (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> 1.Nope kein Rogue...hm ok doch auf lvl 25...zählt das?Mein Main is nen PVP  Heal-Druid..
> 2.Nö Angst hab ich auch net....wieso?
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sorry, hab heute morgen echt scheiss Laune und da muss ich hier mal ein bisschen rumflamen.


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> mage hat eisblock schurke hat vanish....merkste was?


mage kann sich nich wegbewegenund hochheilen, eben ein "eisblock"  und schurke kann man trotzdem treffen, wenn auch schwer^^.

merkste was?


----------



## fereman (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen der Bubble und dem Eisblock ist zum Beispiel das der Magier im Eisblock nur 10sec rumsteht und nix machen kann. Wenn in der Zeit seine Feinde nicht soweit down geprügelt werden das er sich retten kann ist er tot.
> 
> Druiden kannst du noch als Range DD killen wenn sie wegrennen wollen, musst nur schnell genug sein.
> 
> ...





nunja ich hab da mal was von massenbannung gehört.......dadurch verschwindet die bubble wie von selbst^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (20. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt eine BETA! Da gibt es noch keine Balance zwischen den Klassen, hier soll viel eher der Spielinhalt getestet werden... Oh mann, immer wieder diese Schwarzseher...
> 
> P.S. Feraldruiden critten mit Level 71 mit Wilder Biss (Critchance 89% bei mir) mit 7000 Schaden...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Sry, aber das musste sein o_O


----------



## fereman (20. August 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> mage kann sich nich wegbewegenund hochheilen, eben ein "eisblock"  und schurke kann man trotzdem treffen, wenn auch schwer^^.
> 
> merkste was?




schurke treffen wenn er unsichtbar wird???


----------



## The-Richard (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Aber Paladine? Gegen die Bubble kannst du NIX machen.



Destro Hexenmeister kriegen nen Zauber der Immunitäten und Resistenzen ignoriert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (20. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> schurke treffen wenn er unsichtbar wird???


aoe?


----------



## DreiHaare (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ja normal kennt man sie ja so ... sie machen keinen DMG und können auch net tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn. Richtig equipt und geskillt hau ich jeden Schurken aus den Schuhen.
Des Vergelters Problem und gleichzeitig auch seine Stärke ist die extrem langsame Zweihandwaffe, die er aber auch leider/gottseidank für seine Crits braucht.
Wer wirklich denkt, dass Vergelter keinen Schaden machen und auch nicht tanken können, hat das Spiel immer noch nicht geschnallt.


----------



## Catara (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hm ok...  liegt vllt daran,dass ich keinen Beta-Key hab und es net testen kann....jedoch hab ich schon viele Vids gesehen wo ein Crapequipter Pala einen full s3 rogue legt :/ Auch fast instant



eine schurken schaff ich auch mit meinem healpala ^^

und mein equip ist ist mehr oder weniger auf pvp ausgeleggt


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn. Richtig equipt und geskillt hau ich jeden Schurken aus den Schuhen.
> Des Vergelters Problem und gleichzeitig auch seine Stärke ist die extrem langsame Zweihandwaffe, die er aber auch leider/gottseidank für seine Crits braucht.
> Wer wirklich denkt, dass Vergelter keinen Schaden machen und auch nicht tanken können, hat das Spiel immer noch nicht geschnallt.


Richtig equipt ist auch wieder was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morricone87 (20. August 2008)

Leute, die keine Ahnung vom Paladin haben, weil sie ihn noch nie gespielt haben oder es nicht können - einfach mal...

Die Angstblase kann man sehr wohl wegnehmen - das tun Priester nämlich ganz gern. Und selbst wenn der Pala sich hochheilt, was dann ? Dann dauerts eben weitere 5 Sekunden und dann liegt er ebenso, es sei denn es sind genug Allies in der Nähe.
Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal den englischen Text der darunter stand lesen und nicht nur auf die Schadenszahlen glotzen um dann so schnell wie möglich hier seine Nörgelei abzulassen.
Da steht nämlich u.a. das der dort gezeigte Paladin im Gegensatz zu den Gegnern (die sich nicht abgesprochen haben, was fürn Blödsinn) sehr gut equippt war, etc. bla bla.
Wie schon 100 Mal erwähnt - es ist ne Beta und das was dort gezeigt wurde, wurde auch schon längst wieder rausgenommen.
Paladine KÖNNEN Schaden machen und sehr wohl tanken. Von wegen unkontrollierter CC. Der Pala, der mitten in die Massen rennt und dann Weihe spammt ist selbst schuld, alle anderen wissen wie sie damit umzugehen haben. Ist alles eine Sache des Equipps und der Fähigkeit zum spielen. Das war es schon immer.
Im Gegensatz dazu können andere Klassen rumlaufen wie sie wollen und machen dennoch Schaden, aber das ist der ewige Konflikt, weil der eine vom anderen nix weiss.
Ich weiss auch nicht warum sich die Schurken beklagen ? Pala = Platte und Krieger = Platte = weniger Schaden als gegen Stoffis, die (da ich auch einen Hexer habe) sich beschweren könnten über 6 Sekunden Stun. 
Ausserdem supported der Paladin je nach Skillung. Ein Schutzpaladin ist kein Heiler oder DD, ein Heilpaladin kein Tank und kein DD etc.
Also versteh ich nicht wieso ein Vergelter nicht endlich mal angemessen Schaden machen darf. Beim Schamanen oder Druiden wird sich auch nicht aufgeregt.

Wartet einfach WOLTK ab und spielt dann mal einen Paladin, dann könnt ihr immer noch rumjammern.


----------



## DreiHaare (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Richtig equipt ist auch wieder was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schätzelein, ich rede von dem ganz normalen PvP-Kram, den sich jeder fix besorgen kann.


----------



## Bubi17 (20. August 2008)

> Aber Paladine? Gegen die Bubble kannst du NIX machen.





> Du kannst gegen JEDEN irgendwie vorgehen, nur nicht gegen die Bubble des Palas. Nichtmal Zauberraub funktioniert weil "immun".



gut .... sag das den Schamanen und Priestern die mir meine Bubble ganz einfach wegreinigen...

Paladine sind schön und gut, sollten aber wie in vielen Beta-Videos nicht so heftig Schaden machen (das sag ich als Vergelter). Der Paladin war mal als Support gedacht und nicht als reiner DD.
In die Final-Version wird DAS wohl nicht reinkommen.

Zum Thema "Palas können keinen DMG machen": Sie können, nur die wenigsten Spieler können den Vergelter richtig spielen (falsches Equip oder falsche Skillung).

Außerdem hat der Pala auch so seine Schwächen: Purge die Bubble, mach ihn OOM oder halte ihn auf Distanz schon kann er nichts mehr machen.

Die Bubble gehört nunmal zum Pala dazu. Genauso wie die Totems zum Schami, der Stealth zum Schurken und das Pet zum Jäger.


----------



## Bubi17 (20. August 2008)

> Destro Hexenmeister kriegen nen Zauber der Immunitäten und Resistenzen ignoriert ohmy.gif



Wirkt nicht gegen Palabubble, weil die Immun macht und kein "Absorbieren-Zauber" ist.


----------



## Leang (20. August 2008)

Man ey leute beta bleibt beta, ist doch klar das da noch einiges gemacht werden muss, oder meint ihr im ernst das Blizzard den dmg output so lässt, die werden daran arbeiten und ich denke wenn addon drausen ist kommt wie in bc einige wochen/monate später wieder nerf patches und so, jeder der schon lange WoW spielt und den release von bc mitbekommen hat weis wie es am anfang war und weis wie es jetzt ist.

also regt euch ned auf und denkt dran das da noch einiges geändert wird bei der beta

in dem sinne

mfg,

Leang


----------



## spacekeks007 (20. August 2008)

oohhhhh sie machen ansatzweise mal schaden wie schlimm ist das denn /ironie off

die leute kommen mit dummen sprüchen wenn sie keinen schaden machen und wenn mal was rüberkommt kommen auch nur dumme sprüche und wenn haben die nichtmal einen gespielt oder sind nur neidisch^^ hört auf zu jammern ist ne beta da wird noch einigfes geändert  und schaut euch die anderen klassen an was die alles raushauen

und hat irgendwer mald as level des palas gesehen vieleiht war er schon 80 und hat relativ gutes equip gehabt und da kann sowas mal vorkommend as er schaden macht der mit 70 noch nicht so hoch war


mi mi mi .. jammerlappen


----------



## DreiHaare (20. August 2008)

morricone87 schrieb:


> Leute, die keine Ahnung vom Paladin haben, weil sie ihn noch nie gespielt haben oder es nicht können - einfach mal...
> 
> Die Angstblase kann man sehr wohl wegnehmen - das tun Priester nämlich ganz gern. Und selbst wenn der Pala sich hochheilt, was dann ? Dann dauerts eben weitere 5 Sekunden und dann liegt er ebenso, es sei denn es sind genug Allies in der Nähe.
> Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal den englischen Text der darunter stand lesen und nicht nur auf die Schadenszahlen glotzen um dann so schnell wie möglich hier seine Nörgelei abzulassen.
> ...



Noch nicht ein einziges mal hat mir jemand meine Blase genommen, also psssssst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier jammern doch nur wieder die, die gerne mit ihrem Schurken aus dem Hintergrund kommen, jemanden stunnen und ihn dann in aller Ruhe abschnetzeln, ohne dass er sich wehren kann.
Diese Spieler würden sich nicht an einem Krieger versuchen und wundern sich nun, warum sie den Pala nicht down kriegen.

Die richtigen Probleme mit dem Pala habe ich bei einem Heal-Pala. DEN zu zerkloppen fällt mir richtig schwer, weil er einfach über mehr Manareg verfügt als ich. Da stehe ich dann irgendwann ohne Mana und muss dämlich abwarten, bis dem jemand zu Hilfe kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (20. August 2008)

Ich hab in der Beta einen Vergelter und der Schadesausstoß ist ungleich höher als noch in BC, BEI GLEICHEM EQUIP. 

Mir macht der Retri in der Beta unheimlich Spaß und ich hoffe, dass es dort keine gravierenden Änderungen mehr gibt.


----------



## NarYethz (20. August 2008)

auch wenn b1ubb recht hat, dass es noch beta is, is es overpowered.
ich habe gestern mit nem pala glabert, weil wir nen /german - channel aufgemacht hatten, und er sagte mir, dass sein pala so op is, er wisse gar nich, was sich blizz da gedacht hat. er sagte zu mir, er sei mh equiped und könne nen 20k crit machen uncrit läge der schaden bei 10k. ich hab ihn nich gefragt, welche attacke es is oder wie ers macht, weil ich mich mit den fähigkeiten eines palas kaum auskenne, aber das ist def. übertrieben. klar wird blizz es vllt noch fixen, aber es lässt sogar den dk (der ja selbst n bisschen op rüberkommt, weil man auf lvl58 locker 3 lvl60er mobs auf einmal machen kann) kindisch aussehen^^. aber naja, sehen wir was die zukunft bringt, onehittende palas und dks gibts def. schon, da ich auchn duell mit nem dk gesehen habe, der nen defwarri geonehittet hat (wobei ich meine, dass das bereits gefixt wurde)
mfg learic


----------



## DuffBier (20. August 2008)

JinRay schrieb:


> Oder Off Tanks machen auch derbe schaden und die Klasse kann auch tanken . Wo ist also das Problem wen Pala plötzlich Dmg machen angst vor konkurrenz .



naja aber Krieger können nicht heilen oder? Oder hast du schonmal im Kampflog gelesen: XY (krieger) heilt euch mit Mortal Strike kritisch: 8000?


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> oohhhhh sie machen ansatzweise mal schaden wie schlimm ist das denn /ironie off
> 
> die leute kommen mit dummen sprüchen wenn sie keinen schaden machen und wenn mal was rüberkommt kommen auch nur dumme sprüche und wenn haben die nichtmal einen gespielt oder sind nur neidisch^^ hört auf zu jammern ist ne beta da wird noch einigfes geändert  und schaut euch die anderen klassen an was die alles raushauen
> 
> ...


scheisse....das er lvl 80 sein kann... hab ich voll vergessen...da kannste recht haben.. hm mein fehler...
trotzdem macht er die instant... naja... egal schauen wir wies nach der beta aussehen wird =O


----------



## Thunderlady (20. August 2008)

Also: Wie schon gesagtd as ne beta von daher....^^ aber ne andere frage: Was das für en geiles PvP Gebiet am anfang?? und 2: Du siehst schon das er en Arena Drachen hat ( müsste einer sein) Und entweder apylon the soulrender hat oder das s4 schwert.. noch fragen??


----------



## b1ubb (20. August 2008)

NarYethz schrieb:


> da ich auchn duell mit nem dk gesehen habe, der nen defwarri geonehittet hat (wobei ich meine, dass das bereits gefixt wurde)



leute, wisst ihr eigentlich was ihr da von euch gibt ?

ein deffwarri - unser deffwarri hat knapp 20k life mit ca 19k rüstungspunkten
das verringert knapp den schaden um 65 %
und du willst uns / mir erzählen das ein Dk einen deffwarri onehitten kann ?


----------



## Shadowstorm (20. August 2008)

*Frage 1: Warum soll der Paladin Schaden machen?*

Antwort 1: Weil er einen Talentbaum dafür hat!



*Frage 2: Ja aber ist es denn nicht unfair den Paladin Heilung / Defensivtalente und Schadenstalente zu geben?*

Antwort 2: Ja klar wie auch jede andere 61/61/61 Skillung unfair ist.



*Frage 3: Aber es ist doch unfair das der Paladin Gottesschild + Platte + Schaden hat oder?*

Antwort 3: Klar in Zeiten von Blutungseffekten, Giften und Zaubern bringt Platte natürlich gar nichts. Gottesschild kann gecountert werden und verringert selbst wenn nicht verringert es den angerichteten Schaden um 40-50 %.



*Frage 4: Der Vergelter bringt Support mit, daher darf er nur an unterster Stelle im Schaden stehen oder?*

Antwort 4: Ja klar genau dann wenn unsere freundlichen Hexer mit möcglichen Wichtel, Fluch der Elemente, Gesundheitssteine, Fluch der Tollkünheit etc. auch nicht mehr  die Schadenslisten domnieren. Das selbe gilt für Jäger, Schurken, Krieger, Moonkins etc.


*zu den 10 k Krits:*

klar sind diese selfbuffed möglich, man muß nur SdM haben, Rache 3 mal vorhanden sein, Flügel an sein und das Ziel gestunnt sein. Achso und dann muß man noch kritisch treffen. Alles Faktoren die jede Sekunde gegeben sind und Abhärtung verringert zu 0 % kritische Treffer und zu 0 % den Schaden aus kritischen Treffern.

*zu den 20 k Krits:*

Es gab ein Talent, welches durch Crusaderstrike (6 Sekunden CD) zu 15 % ausgelöst werden konnte und den nächsten Richturteilsschaden verdoppeln konnte. Dies bei einem gestunnten Ziel mit Siegel des Befehls hat zu 4 fachen Schaden geführt.
Da das Richturteil des Befehls den Schaden verdoppelt sobald ein Mob gestunnt ist.

Also 5 k kritisch  * 2 (für gestunnt) * 2 ( für das ehemalige Art of War talent ) = 20 k

Dieses Talent wurde komplett in ein PVP-Talent geändert und hat diese Auswirkungen nicht mehr!

Ein 5 k Krit alle 8 Sekunden = 625 DPS Imba !!!

Alles andere ist vom Proccluck etc abhängig.

Wieviel macht eigentlich ein Hexer an nem Trashmob an Schaden mit Schattenblitz und guten Equip innerhalb von 3 Sekunden 5 k Nonkrit?


PS: Ich denke das der Schaden noch leicht gesenkt wird oder Siegel des Befehls bzw. dessen Richurteil was zu 10 k krits führ noch anders skaliert werden. Das es vllt nicht mehr doppelten sondern nur 1,5 fachen schaden macht.


----------



## Maternus (20. August 2008)

Dieses dümmliche Mimimi über vollkommen ungelegte Eier immer hier. Man merkt das heute Serverwartung ist.

Ein Level 78 etc haut also einen 70er in S3 um. Uiuiui, wie tooooll. Würde sich jemand darüber aufregen wenn ein jetziger 68er jemanden im 60er PvP wegledert? Wohl eher nicht, da jeder den Equipsprung kennt.


----------



## CenTuRy (20. August 2008)

Mir gehts Popcorn aus.

Ma ehrlich, Beta is noch lang nix fertig. Und die Sprüche mit "Vergelter machen kein aua, Prots können nich tanken" usw. schiessen sich die meisten eh n Eigentor, da sie scheinbar keine Ahnung von dem Spiel haben und nur auf die Verallgemeinerungen die vielleicht noch vor BC zutreffend waren, hören.

BTW. is das normal das nen Pala nen Schurken zerlegt, selbst in meinen T4 Klamotten pack ich jetzt nen S3 Rogue problemlos. Skill pwns Equip.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> leute, wisst ihr eigentlich was ihr da von euch gibt ?
> 
> ein deffwarri - unser deffwarri hat knapp 20k life mit ca 19k rüstungspunkten
> das verringert knapp den schaden um 65 %
> und du willst uns / mir erzählen das ein Dk einen deffwarri onehitten kann ?


super b1lubb kriegst nen daumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er meinte EINEN deff krieger net deinen op aus deiner gilde =O


----------



## lunapaladin123456789 (20. August 2008)

so zum tehma paladin als tank und dd (jetzt mal abgesehen von der neuen erweiterung ) hat der paladin schon eine kleine uberarbeitung im dmg bekommen und was ist daren so schlim das wir palas auch al dmg machen sollen dei hintergrund geschicht zum pala ist ja immerhin der heilige kriger auserdem ist der pala dmg seher vom eqipt und skill des spilers abhängig dei vorurteile das palas keinen dmg machen ligt daren weil es nicht viele gibt dei gut pala spieln 

und jetzt noch mal zum tankadin einer unsere besten tanks (wen nicht sogar der beste) in der gilde spielt einmal nen dudu tank und nen pala tank beide ungefär gleich eqipt also können beide ssc und tk und mindestens mh tanken du mehrkst keinen unterschid (auser das detr pala besser trasch tanken kann ) zwischen den pal und dan dudu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schnutzi (20. August 2008)

Quelle MMO-Champion.com

Das die Aussage von Blizz zu den retris in der BETA. wer jetzt wiederum dem englischem nicht mächtig ist sollte doch ma seine mama fragen ob sie übersetzen kann.

Paladin (Skills List / Talent Calc. (8781))
Retribution Paladin excessive DPS in beta
The point I was making to the death knights was that some of their abilities might feel "fun" because they were incredibly broken and doing insane dps. I compared them to the Ret, because I assumed everyone knew how broken Rets were at the time.

*It's impossible to get a really good sense of whose dps is too high or too low until we get the egregious bugs tamped down.* 

Retribution Paladins in endgame raids
While the people that participate in forums like this tend to be pretty up-to-date on class abilities and balance, trying to keep track of the status of so many classes, spells and abilities can be overwhelming for a lot of players. The community at large can be slow to change. Retribution Paladins didn't have a lot to contribute back in the day, and while I think they are a good contribution to a group even today on live, some people didn't get the memo. Lolret, yanno?

We want Ret to fill a role in a group. We want *everyone* to fill a role in a group. Even the talent tree as it currently stands (meaning on Beta) could have a lot to offer if those abilities were polished up: mana or health battery for example. I can't tell you fore sure what it's going to end up being until we've finished our big buff stacking pass.

Personally, I'm feeling really good about the changes to the class as a whole. It's a big change, so it's going to take even more time than other classes for the dust to settle and all the talents to get balanced out. But I like the direction. (Source)


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> *Frage 4: Der Vergelter bringt Support mit, daher darf er nur an unterster Stelle im Schaden stehen oder?*
> 
> Antwort 4: Ja klar genau dann wenn unsere freundlichen Hexer mit möcglichen Wichtel, Fluch der Elemente, Gesundheitssteine, Fluch der Tollkünheit etc. auch nicht mehr  die Schadenslisten domnieren. Das selbe gilt für Jäger, Schurken, Krieger, Moonkins etc.


Dann nenn mir doch mal den achsotollen Schurkensupport. ;-)


----------



## SohnDesRaben (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> scheisse....das er lvl 80 sein kann... hab ich voll vergessen...




*PING* Faaalllschh! *ROTE LEUCHTE LEUCHTET*

In der Beta gehts im Moment nur bis Level 78, soweit es an mich rangetragen wurde.


_Und plxxxxxx nöööörfff pala-und-hex0rxxxx-und-alle-anderen-klassen-auch-die-ich nicht-spiele-weil-es-sonst-total-unfair-wäre-und-ich-mich-so-sehr-aufrege-das-mein-kopf-platzt-oder-ich-noch-zigtausend-freds-erstelle-in-denen-ich-nach-nöööööörfs!!!!!!!1111111elfelf-schreie-_




Ich bitte euch....


----------



## b1ubb (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> super b1lubb kriegst nen daumen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ähm er hat geschrieben deff krieger, aber ned welchen

wenn du ein problem hast mit meinen post, benutz die ignore funktion 
ich zeig dir sogar wo sie zu finden ist.


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> *PING* Faaalllschh! *ROTE LEUCHTE LEUCHTET*
> 
> In der Beta gehts im Moment nur bis Level 78, soweit es an mich rangetragen wurde.
> 
> ...


/yell kann ich net wissen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm er hat geschrieben deff krieger, aber ned welchen
> 
> wenn du ein problem hast mit meinen post, benutz die ignore funktion
> ich zeig dir sogar wo sie zu finden ist.


ne du hast mich net verstanden..er hat einen deffkrieger geonehittet...es kann ja auch ein noobkrieger sein oder so...er hat net gesagt das der full t6 is oder was weiss ich....
nachdem ich das vid gesehen hab glaube ich eig alles...


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> /yell kann ich net wissen!!!!!!!!!


Doch, kannst du. Wurde allein auf Buffed.de schon geschätzte 46723 mal erwähnt.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (20. August 2008)

Ja und nun auch noch Doppelposts.... Frag mich grad, wann mal wieder jemand einen Thread macht und wissen will, ob man einen 55er oder 70er zum erstellen einen DKs braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls dir b1ubb noch erklärt wie man die Ignore-Funktion benutzt, würde ich ihn noch bitten, dass er dir gleich die Editier-Funktion zeigt.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> [...]Ich finde das die Paladine eindeutig zu OP sind wenn sie Crits bis zu 10k hinlegen [...]



warst schonmal mit nem Raidgebufften WL mit dementsprechendem Support im Raid unterwegs? Der ballert dir jetzt schon 10k-Crits im Sekundentakt raus, von daher mach ich mir noch keine großem Gedanken. Ist ja noch Beta, das wird sicher noch gebalanced.


----------



## 0lorin (20. August 2008)

Auch andere Klassen legen in der Beta Krits hin, da würdest du staunen, aber es ist eben nur eine Beta, alles wird noch geändert


----------



## Abrox (20. August 2008)

morricone87:

Sicherlich ist der Paladin ein fast perfekter Alrounder.

Als Tank:
Erst den Diskus, dann Weihe. Aggro steht und lässt erst nach wenn der Pala OOM geht (Halb so wild da das Mana sich aber durch Heilung des Paladins langsam - schnell erholt). Was aber mit Segen der Rettung nicht allzu schnell passieren sollte. Als einzigen Nachteil kann man verzeichnen, dass die Blase sofort den Aggro-Reset einläutet (Aber Glücklicherweise kann man ja auch Blasen auf Gruppenmitglieder werfen (Haben wir schonmal bei Nightbane wenn nach Flug der Priester oben steht).

Als Heiler:
Kenne keine besseren Einzelheiler als den Paladin. Handauflegen ist ja mal super super super toll.

Als Retri:
Da gibt es Retris und es gibt Retris. Die einen machen keinen Schaden trotz super Equip und Top-Skillung, die anderen heizen dem Raid ganzschön ein. (Einmal hatte einer unserer Palas 25% des Schadens in einer Instanz gemacht. (Priester, Krieger Tank, Schurke, Magier und Retri-Paladin). Das einzige Problem was ich sehe: Im niedrigstufigen Bereich ist der Schaden noch recht gering, ab 68+ Legt er ne steile Kurve nach oben.

Meine meinung ist:
Schraubt den Paladin etwas vom Schaden im <60 hoch damit die Schadenskurve nicht so stark ansteigt über die Level und passt die Talente und den Schaden etwas mehr an den Level an anstatt die Siebenmeilenstiefel auszupacken.

Ich bin zwar Hauptberuflicher Schurke, aber hier und da bekomm ich schonmal die Chance verschiedene Paladine zu spielen.

Abrox


----------



## leo87 (20. August 2008)

Also ich finde das der Paladin in WotLK das bekommt was er verdient hat.

Den passenden Platz auf dem DMG Meter als Vergelter und ich als Heiler vllt die chance habe mit dem Tank zusammen auf einem lvl stehe vom DMG her. 

Weil er Tanken Heilen und DMG machen kann, darf er alles nicht gut machen? 
Na klar ich kann auch alles Gleichzeitig machen?! *ironie on* Wähhrend ich mit meinem Holy,Prot Vergelter Imba Pala eine 5er Inze mit 2 DDs (die total vernachlässigt werden in WotLK) zusammen auf Hero zocke. *ironie off* 

Wenn ich bei dem Paladin vernüftig heilen will brauche ich eine fast reine Heiligskillung
       will ich tanken eine Schutzskillung
       will ich dmg fahren eine Vergelterskillung

Und was zum teufel ist daran Imba? 

Das ich auch in einem Raid 3 mal um skille und sowie so 3 mal t6 contet besitzte für die versch. Skillungen?

Auf die Beta gehe ich nicht ein, wurde schon zur genüge erwähnt!


----------



## Shadowstorm (20. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir doch mal den achsotollen Schurkensupport. ;-)



Relativ gering aber ich greif das hier mal von einer anderen Klasse auf, die quasi darüber gesagt hat das diese keinen Support bieten.

Gifte + Unterbrechung + Rüstungs schwächen (welches stärker ist als das Kriegerpendant - glaube aber nur geskillt)

nicht der beste Support aber eben support und dafür beste Meleedps

Es gibt keine Klassen ganz ohne Support und besonders für Melees ist verringerte Rüstung ein großer Damageschub. Auch benötigen einige Encouter Heilungsverringernde Effekte.

Nenn mir aber mal im Gegenzug den achso tollen Support den nur Vergelter mit sich bringen.

- 2 % mehr Schaden für die Gruppe
- Richturteile aufrecht erhalten (fällt mit WotlK weg)

Alles andere können Tankpalas und Holys auch!

Support ist Support egal welche auswirkungen es hat.


----------



## Plutonäsch (20. August 2008)

eig find ich das nur hammerassig, dass der drecksallie den guten hordlern ihre arenaquest zunichte macht...sowas is echt scheiße... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> In dem Fall hat er aber mal recht. Diese ganzen "OMFG Klasse XY ist total op.. in der Beta"-Threads sind halt einfach kompletter Unfug.


/sign


----------



## morricone87 (20. August 2008)

Plutonäsch schrieb:


> eig find ich das nur hammerassig, dass der drecksallie den guten hordlern ihre arenaquest zunichte macht...sowas is echt scheiße...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geistiger Dünnschiss ? Zumal völlig anderes Thema ?

Könnte ein Moderator den Thread nicht einfach schließen ? Dreht sich alles irgendwie im Kreis. 
Kaum einer geht auf den Anderen ein und der nächste schreibt über das zuvor bereits erwähnte Problem.

/vote for close. Danke


----------



## gz2k (20. August 2008)

das der pala in dem video nen 81er elite, wohlgemerkt den stärksten openworldboss, alleine killt ist also normal^^

das er 79er gegner onehittet ist auch normal^^

das er die ganzen neuen 5er instanzen zu 2. macht und die meisten bosse solo ist also auch normal^^

alles klar kk thx byebye ...


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Relativ gering aber ich greif das hier mal von einer anderen Klasse auf, die quasi darüber gesagt hat das diese keinen Support bieten.
> 
> Gifte + Unterbrechung + Rüstungs schwächen (welches stärker ist als das Kriegerpendant - glaube aber nur geskillt)


Nun gut... Viele Mobs im Raidcontent sind immun gegen Gifte. Was für mich als Verstümmeln Schurke schonmal weit weniger Dmg bedeutet.
Gegen Unterbrechen sind alle Bosse immun und nur in 5er Inis ist es hier und da mal hilfreich.
Rüstungs schwächen, jain. Wenn man einen Warri als Tank hat fällt das weg, weil "bereits ein mächtigerer Zauber aktiv ist".
Der einzige Support den ich mir denken könnte, ist Blutsturz. bringt es aber nur wirklich wenn man viele Melees dabei hat.
Außerdem ist im Raid eigentlich nie ein Schurke so weit in Täuschung geskillt. Außer beim Kil'Jaeden Firstkill. *g*


----------



## Golube (20. August 2008)

Palas und kein DMG ???

hmmm .
ich hab jetzt einen Hexer 70 und einen schurcken auf 70 .

war auch immer der meinung das Pala kake sei und kein DMG machen .
hab aber trotz allem einen angefangen und bin jetzt lvl 69.

kein DMG stimmt nicht !! ich war sehr überrascht wieviel der pala eigentlich verteilen kann .

alle die keinen Pala gezockt habe sollten es mal versuchen. 
klar das die skillung dafür stimmen muss und etwas am equip wäre auch ned schlecht.

aber zum lvl , heilen , tanken , farmen usw. find ich den pala eine Top klasse .
vorallem weil mann als heal pala immer anschluss in eine ini findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde auch mit dem neuen addon erst den pala auf 80 bringen


----------



## Preator (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen der Bubble und dem Eisblock ist zum Beispiel das der Magier im Eisblock nur 10sec rumsteht und nix machen kann. Wenn in der Zeit seine Feinde nicht soweit down geprügelt werden das er sich retten kann ist er tot.
> 
> Druiden kannst du noch als Range DD killen wenn sie wegrennen wollen, musst nur schnell genug sein.
> 
> ...



Du hast anscheinend genauso wie die meisten keinen Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon mal von nem Priester Talent gehört das selbst die stärksten Zauber bannt? Der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein
Nein?
Also dann lässt du am besten mal deine Kommentare.


Viele wissen anscheinend gar nicht das die Heilung vom Ret Pala ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist. Genauso gut kann man sich auch mit Verbänden heilen. Ein richtig geskillter und equipter Vergelter hat weder Zauber- noch Heilungsboni. Das heisst dann max 2300 Heilung wenn die überhaupt durch geht.


----------



## crazy--stick (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ja normal kennt man sie ja so ...  (...) und können auch net tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wer hat dir den schwachsinn eingetrichtert ??..sry für die worwahl, aber mal ehrlich...schick nen pala mal in ne 5er inni tanken, du rennst mit dem da nur durch...und in größeren raids tankt er auch echt gut...und du brauchst ihn nichmal länger antanken lassn als nen warri oder nen dudu....also...erst nachdenken dann posten !!!!!


----------



## Elronmaloní (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen der Bubble und dem Eisblock ist zum Beispiel das der Magier im Eisblock nur 10sec rumsteht und nix machen kann. Wenn in der Zeit seine Feinde nicht soweit down geprügelt werden das er sich retten kann ist er tot.
> 
> Druiden kannst du noch als Range DD killen wenn sie wegrennen wollen, musst nur schnell genug sein.
> 
> ...




Wie wäre es mit massenbannung vom priester !!!!!!!!!nerv!!!!!!!!! 


Und wen wir schon dabei sind nehmt allen chars ihre fähigkeiten weg  und last sie nur mit faust kämpfen-.-


alle regen sich auf, aber den würde ich euch empfehlen eure klasse spielen zulernen den könnte ihr gegen jeden gewinnen 



Kack pvp  geweine-.-


und nur zur info buße hält im pvp nur seine paar sekunden


----------



## Mindista (20. August 2008)

Bubi17 schrieb:


> gut .... sag das den Schamanen und Priestern die mir meine Bubble ganz einfach wegreinigen...



keine ahnung wie es in der bata ausschaut, aber mmentan ist die angstblase auch gegen reinigen imun


----------



## SohnDesRaben (20. August 2008)

Nein, dagegen ist die Bubble sicher nicht immun.


----------



## Shadowstorm (20. August 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Nun gut... Viele Mobs im Raidcontent sind immun gegen Gifte. Was für mich als Verstümmeln Schurke schonmal weit weniger Dmg bedeutet.
> Gegen Unterbrechen sind alle Bosse immun und nur in 5er Inis ist es hier und da mal hilfreich.
> Rüstungs schwächen, jain. Wenn man einen Warri als Tank hat fällt das weg, weil "bereits ein mächtigerer Zauber aktiv ist".
> Der einzige Support den ich mir denken könnte, ist Blutsturz. bringt es aber nur wirklich wenn man viele Melees dabei hat.
> Außerdem ist im Raid eigentlich nie ein Schurke so weit in Täuschung geskillt. Außer beim Kil'Jaeden Firstkill. *g*



Unterbrechung = Aran, Hexlord Malacrass und noch weitere
Wundgift= Siechhuf, RoS, Illidan und noch andere

Es kommt immer nur aufs Design an. Support ist da und man muß schaun wie dieser genutzt wird. Übrigens wenn du ins Kriegerforum gehst und den Schildwallthread findest, siehst wie sich die Krieger beschweren das das Rüstungs schwächen des Schurkens mehr bringt und das sie deshalb keinen Support haben, jeder legt es für sich selbst immer aus.


----------



## Prenne (20. August 2008)

Bubi17 schrieb:


> Wirkt nicht gegen Palabubble, weil die Immun macht und kein "Absorbieren-Zauber" ist.




doch gegen die auch


----------



## Taoru (20. August 2008)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Unterbrechung = Aran, Hexlord Malacrass und noch weitere
> Wundgift= Siechhuf, RoS, Illidan und noch andere
> 
> Es kommt immer nur aufs Design an. Support ist da und man muß schaun wie dieser genutzt wird. Übrigens wenn du ins Kriegerforum gehst und den Schildwallthread findest, siehst wie sich die Krieger beschweren das das Rüstungs schwächen des Schurkens mehr bringt und das sie deshalb keinen Support haben, jeder legt es für sich selbst immer aus.


Bei Unterbrechung hab ich mich vertan, dachte du meintest Nierenhieb und nicht Kick.
Naja Krieger haben ja ihre Kriegsrufe, die mit Wotlk auch besser werden, ich freu mich schon. *g*


----------



## Misuma (20. August 2008)

BETA BETA BETA BETA BETA BETA BETA BETA !!!!!!!!!!!

einfach nix glauben... du verstehe???  das is ne beta....  nochmal  beta beta beta

das bleibt nich so.....


----------



## klappeflanders (20. August 2008)

Sagen wir mal so: Ein bisschen Damage sollte Blizzard dem Pala auf jedem Fall wegnehmen (ich weiß, es ist die Beta und bis zur finalen Version werden die das sicher machen).

Aber ich persönlich würde es der Paladingemeinde von Herzen gönnen, dass sie mal ordentlich Schaden austeilen können, nach Jahren des Gelächters über ihren relativ geringen Schaden.

Ich denke Blizzard bekommt das schon hin, auch in Hinblick auf die Balance mit den anderen Klassen.


----------



## Ceonric (20. August 2008)

JinRay schrieb:


> Vergelter bekommen CC im neuen addon



Welchen CC denn??

Du redest aber nicht von Hammer der Gerechtigkeit oder Busse? Das haben wir jetzt schon. 

Ich bitte euch einfach die Klappe zu halten, wenn ihr keine Ahnung von der Klasse habt, vom PRE BC Status, vom BC Status und von den kommenden Änderungen. 

Die 18K Richturteile entstanden durch ein verbuggtes Talent "ART OF WAR" das bereits schon geändert wurde. Alle Klassen haben ein immenses Burstverhalten mit ihren Crits, aber passieren tut das nicht in jeder Situation. Solche Videos sind immer sinnfrei zusammen geschnitten und bis man so viele Crits zusammen hat, ist man ne lange Weile am Filmen. ) 

Ist alles BETA; da kommt noch ne Menge Änderungen. Aber auf etwas könnt ihr euch gefasst machen: 

-Vergelter werden mehr Schaden machen (und vermutlich viele Leute vor den Kopf stossen weil sie ihre Meinung ändern müssen)
-Prots werden von besser tanken können, aber wie alle anderen auch. 
-Holy wird immer noch bestes CC Ziel sein
-Purgen macht beim Pala immer noch Spass und kann ihn damit komplett aus dem Spiel nehmen (ausser Vergelter)
-Er kann immer noch gezergt werden bis zum Umfallen
-Endlich wird eine neue Randskillung des Paladins gepusht und dürfte bei vielen Leuten für rote Köpfe sorgen. Ich rede hier vom fast ausgestorbenen "Schockadin" 
-Palas werden immer noch als Rosatucken rum rennen

Aber hört bitte auf über eine Klasse in der Beta zu heulen. Es wird alles angepasst, oder Nerfs werden 100% kommen, vor allem wenn sie den Paladin damit kritisch treffen können. 

Grüesli


----------



## Preator (20. August 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> *Welchen CC denn??
> 
> Du redest aber nicht von Hammer der Gerechtigkeit oder Busse? Das haben wir jetzt schon. *
> 
> ...



Du solltest nicht so große Reden schwingen wenn du schlecht informiert bist...
Die Dauer von Buße wird auf 1min (im PVP weiter auf 10sec) angehoben. Die Abklingzeit bleibt weiter auf 1min. Funktioniert bei Humanoiden, Untoten, Drachkin und Wildtieren.

Wenn das kein CC ist weiss ich nicht was es sonst sein soll


----------



## BlizzLord (20. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage wenn Mages instant 2x 4k - 7k raußballern beschwert sich keiner aber wenn ein Pala mal 5k - 10k macht heulen alle rum(k 10k is extrem aber wird ehh noch runtergeschraubt nehm ich an)


Es ist ne >>>>> BETA <<<<<


----------



## lord just (20. August 2008)

naja vergelter werden ja mit wotlk immens gepushed und sollen gleichmäßiger schaden machen, da es ja momentan nen großes problem beim vergelter ist, dass der so damagespitzen hat und dazwischen kaum schaden.

10k crits hört sich jetzt viel an, aber die anderen klassen machen auch viel mehr damage. allein der todesritter macht frisch mit lvl58 um die 500dps und mein lvl 70 jäger (mit zugegeben schlechtem equip, weil ich den nicht mehr spiele) macht grade mal 300dps.

mit meinem vergelter (lvl66) nehm ich schon jetzt frisch 70er auseinander ohne probleme und der macht ca. alle 10sek nen crit und wenn man sich jetzt mal überlegt alle 10sek nen 10k crit, dann sind das etwa 100dps, was vergelter schon jetzt machen mit entsprechendem equip.


----------



## nex187 (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hi....ich hab mich eben n bissl auf www.warcraftmovies.com umgeschaut und dieses Video gefunden....
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=86...cfddec7a12727fc
> 
> ...




mimimi


----------



## Prenne (20. August 2008)

klappeflanders schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: Ein bisschen Damage sollte Blizzard dem Pala auf jedem Fall wegnehmen (ich weiß, es ist die Beta und bis zur finalen Version werden die das sicher machen).
> 
> Aber ich persönlich würde es der Paladingemeinde von Herzen gönnen, dass sie mal ordentlich Schaden austeilen können, nach Jahren des Gelächters über ihren relativ geringen Schaden.
> 
> Ich denke Blizzard bekommt das schon hin, auch in Hinblick auf die Balance mit den anderen Klassen.


^

/sign 

endlich einer ders versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (20. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hi....ich hab mich eben n bissl auf www.warcraftmovies.com umgeschaut und dieses Video gefunden....
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=86...cfddec7a12727fc
> 
> ...



naja is zwahr viel aber es is gut ich spiele selber nen pala auch auf der beta ich habe ein s2 Ausgerüsteten Krieger instant gelegt is krank ja aber naja wiegesagt Beta


----------



## Iyasmina (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du was... unter "Support" verstehe ich wie eine Klasse andere Klassen unterstützen kann. Hierzu hat der Druide ein paar Buffs, sowie Heilung (Wiederbeleben geht auch nur alle 20 Minuten).
> 
> Der Paladin hat X-verschiedene Segen, kann 1A Heilen, hat noch seine Bubble (ja, es reicht ihn selber hochzuheilen UND noch ein paar Gruppenmitglieder) UND Schaden? Ok, geht auch nicht alles gleichzeitig, aber er ist definitiv der bessere Supporter.
> 
> ...



Also nur mal so zum Mitschreiben. ALLE Klassen werden in WotLK 10 LEVEL aufsteigen. Habt ihr euch mal die Werte auf den Items angeschaut?? 10k Crit ist dann wohl eher mittelmäßig oder findet ihr nicht. Ich will nicht wissen, was Mages oder Hexer auf Stufe 80 mit dem richtigen Equip für einen DMG raushauen. Außerdem werden die Chars ja ALLE auch mehr Hitpoints haben, ergo wird es wohl alles in allem das selbe Verhältnis geben wie jetzt auch. Die ganze Sache dient nur dem einen Zweck, den Spielern wieder neuen Anreiz zu geben WOW zu spielen. 

Klar die Klassen werden im einzelnen nochmal teilweise genervt oder auch supported. Aber sagen wir mal so, der Pala als Vergelter macht auch jetzt mit dem richtigen Skill und nem guten Equip ordentlich Schaden. 

Alle Personen die hier Sachen posten wie: "... palas sollten nicht mithalten dürfen..." hört auf zu flennen und freut euch lieber auf neue Herausforderungen und bereitet euch darauf vor eure Klassen eventuell ganz neu spielen lernen zu müssen. 

IM ÜBRIGEN: Finde ich z. b. die Shami fähigkeit, alle Spieler im Umkreis weg zu kicken auch extrem. Genauso wie Hexer sich in Dämonen verwandeln können, etc.... Jede Klasse hat immernoch seinen eigenen Charme... PUNKT


----------



## Tsukaza (20. August 2008)

was is den daran so overpowed ? andere klassen machen auch mehr schaden und wenn man kein guter spieler ist bringt ein das so oder so nichts paladine sind auch jetzt schon sehr gut wenn da gute leude hinter sitzen wenn dan jemand ein video macht is das gleich op ? 

jeder klasse kann sehr gut und stark sein nur viele holen einfahc nich alles aus dem char raus ^^



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF0blf9uzrk  hier mal mage in wotlk weil so viele rungeheult haben das der mage nix neues bekommt ^^


----------



## Ereldan (20. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> palas werden niemals dmg machen^^




ich weiss ja nicht, bist du pre tbc zurückgeblieben?:> palas machen damage und das nicht zu wenig...achja und tanken können sie auch... ach und heilen ja auch. 

ich glaub manche leute sind einfach neidisch auf palas weil sie eigentlich alles können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    wer sagt das palas keinen dmg machen hat noch nie einen richtigen retri pala gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (20. August 2008)

Ach nur mal so jeder der meint zu sagen palas machen kein dmg dan spielt mal nen pala mit ner Guten vergelter skillung hoch die machen Sehr guten schaden ihr habt nur keine ahnung


----------



## Missii (20. August 2008)

Retow schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> wir wissen ja alle das es noch immer beta is aber selbst jetzt nerven palas so extrem weil sie ihre bubble immer anschmeissen kurz bevor sie umkippen und sich dann lachend vor 20 leuten hoch heilen wenn sie jetzt also auf der dmg schiene ganz oben mit fahren wird es kaum eine klasse geben die im pvp noch so leicht mithalten kann!
> 
> ...



Wie du halt keine ahnung vom Pala hast -.-!


----------



## wowhunter (20. August 2008)

das nerfen die auf jeden fall noch


----------



## MaximoPark (20. August 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> das nerfen die auf jeden fall noch



ich hoffe nicht.

das ist im vergleich zu den anderen klassen ganz NORMALER schaden


----------



## Leonyja (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.
> 
> Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)
> 
> ...




aber sowas von /SIGN!!


----------



## Davidor (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Aber Paladine? Gegen die Bubble kannst du NIX machen.



Naja,Massenbannung funzt zum Beispiel. Ausserdem: Cyclone vom Druid ist ja wohl nerviger als die Bubble


----------



## DreiHaare (20. August 2008)

Abschließend stelle ich fest, dass ein Großteil der User hier längst nicht so viel Plan hat...beispielsweise vom Pala so gut wie gar keinen.
Ich hoffe, dieses Thema haben jetzt nicht alle Spieler gelesen, sonst schwindet mir demnächst gelegentlich doch mal meine Blase.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schurken sind mir nach wie vor die liebsten Gegner im PvP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (20. August 2008)

mg, DAS IST NE BETA. Immer diese Nörgelei ...

bubble+hochheilen. echt klasse. Wie wäre es als gegner solange z.b. nen verband zu verwenden um die hp unterschiede etwas auszugleichen?
Pala ohne mana = opfer

Gegen Fernkampf ist er machtlos wie ne maus gegen n adler^^


----------



## Mindista (20. August 2008)

weis einer, was mages und hexer so für crits in der beta raushaun, mal so als vergleich ?


----------



## Stix (20. August 2008)

Junge junge was regt ihr euch auf wegen so nem Video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon jeder 3. hier geschrieben hat: DAS IST DIE BETA!!

Hab nen Pala und bin Tank. Im moment ist es doch einfach so das wir den ruf des schlechstens Tanks haben. Erst in Gilden die T6 Content gehn wir man ernst genommen. Als Heiler ne Grußße zu heilen ist ne Qual und mit den Buffs schön und gut aber Pro Pala halt nur ein Buff also doch Wayne ob nun 2 Palas dabei oder Pala und Priester. Hast auch nur 2 Buffs!!

Nahe zu jede andere Klasse kann in mehre Richtungen gehn mit der Skillung. Beim Pala ist dann nur mach ich Tank heiler oder lauf ich als aushilfst Tank in den raids mit?? Bosse tanken darf man da ja nur selten weil Krieger zauber abwehr hat oder dudu mit mehr life und ausweichen doch ne bessere wahl ist.
Find es darum nicht schlecht auch mal schaden machen zu können. Im moment braucht man dafür sau gutes Eq um mit anderen DD´s klassen mithalten zu können und da ran zu kommen....

Aber das wir nun soviel mehr schaden machen werden als Schurken und Co glaub ich noch lange nicht. Jeder Klasse wird gepusht ohne ende und spätestens mit den ersten Patch´s wird das balanching schon wieder zurecht gerückt. Außerdem soll der Mage zur schadensklasse überhaupt wieder erhoben werden hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Fänd ich gut hab auch noch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. August 2008)

Zum TE, wenn der Pala schon so stark ist, wie stark werden dann die anderen Klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. August 2008)

-Doppelpost =(


----------



## Zephryt (20. August 2008)

Ganz zu anfang der Beta, gab's mal son Video, da hat ein Pala nen 40k Krit hingelegt!
Leider find ich das Video davon grad nichtmehr... Naja is halt ne Beta, wird alles noch überarbeitet.


----------



## b1ubb (20. August 2008)

tja, aber warum erstellt ihr euch ned schnell alle einen pala, werbt euch selbst werdet in 2 std lvl 60 
in 6std lvl 70 

und alle weinen in WotLK weil es soviel palas gibt und nur die besten mitgenommen werden!


----------



## Davidor (20. August 2008)

Shadowstorm schrieb:


> Relativ gering aber ich greif das hier mal von einer anderen Klasse auf, die quasi darüber gesagt hat das diese keinen Support bieten.
> 
> Gifte + Unterbrechung + Rüstungs schwächen (welches stärker ist als das Kriegerpendant - glaube aber nur geskillt)
> 
> ...



Dafür haben wir nen CC mit 1 Minute Dauer,1 Min CD...kk,erst ab WotLk,aber immerhin


----------



## Racavo (20. August 2008)

Mhh .. Ich sag nur eins Mimimimi.... 


Hier wimmelt ja nur Neidhammeln.  Ehrlich gesagt ... wer ist schon so blöd und sagt dumme kommentare : "Paladine können nicht tanken" das sagt man nur wenn man Neidisch ist. 

Jedesmal das gleiche : "Mimimi Pala overpowered" - das gleiche sage ich bei warlock "Bööh dauerfear nerf him pls" oder bei magier "dauersheep böh nerf him" "off warri - dauer kniesehne nerf him" "Schamane dauer Frostschock nerf him" und so weiter. Total dumme Kinder hier ...


----------



## Deadlift (20. August 2008)

Meine Güte es gibt/gab auchn Video wo ein WL 59.000.000 DPS fährt.

Ist schon lang gefixt, yada yada yada


----------



## Melih (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.
> 
> Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)
> 
> ...




ist im pvp eigendlich unfug jede klasse hat seine vorteile und nachteile im pvp selbst paladine


retri pala ...vorteil = -Platte
                               -bubberblase
                               -hoher burst dmg
                               -heal (mehr oder weniger das verbracht zu viel mana)
                  nachteil=-kein slow
                                -kein carge
                                -hoher manaverbrach (kein mana mehr = tot)

zbs schurken haben zwar kein bubble oder heal aber dafür haben die kein manverbach steath stunn und slow und seine ganzen cc (wenn man alle cc plus schattentanz benutzt als kann man ein gegner killen ohne das er was macht)



was ich damit sagen will ist das selbst hyprid klassen nachteile haben gegensatz zu vollen dds


und der pala hat ja da auch t6 mit der kil´jeaden waffe und benutzt bei jeden kampf seine flügel


----------



## Freshman123 (20. August 2008)

was ist schon ein 10k Krit????


Das ist doch nichts!!!



Wenn ich mit Level 67 einen Level 60 Spieler mit einem 4k SB Treffe, dann tut dem das Weh, sogar sehr sehr doll....

Wenn ich aber 70 bin, und einen 70er mit einem 5K SB treffe, dann tut es ihm nicht mehr sooo doll weh...


Evt. ist ein 10K Krit in WOTLK ja nichts anderes als in BC ein 4K Krit? Schonmal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## FoolsTome (20. August 2008)

Nein. Ich habe gestern gegen einen Retripala (Level 71) mit meinem Shadowpriest (Level 72) ein Duell gemacht. 

Ablauf: 
Wir stehen auf ca 20m range.
Fight geht los.
Der Pala rennt los, mein Shadowword Pain fliegt ihm entgegen.
Hammer of Justice vom Pala.
_Der Rest passiert mit Zeitangabe, screenshot kann ich uppen._
xx:xx:51:1 Hammer of Justice hits you.
xx:xx:51:2 Paladin hits you for 462
xx:xx:51:6 You are affected by Seal of Command
xx:xx:52:6 Paladin hits you for 892 (crit)
xx:xx:53:1 You suffer 8724 damage from Seal of Command(Crit)
xx:xx:53:1 You lose.

War ein Hartes, aber faires Duell. No comment
Fazit: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht beabsichtigt ist und noch gefixt wird.

Edit: ich glaube es war seal of command... oder righteousness. Bin grad bei der arbeit.


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. August 2008)

Iyasmina schrieb:


> Aber sagen wir mal so, der Pala als Vergelter macht auch jetzt mit dem richtigen Skill und nem guten Equip ordentlich Schaden.
> 
> Alle Personen die hier Sachen posten wie: "... palas sollten nicht mithalten dürfen..." hört auf zu flennen und freut euch lieber auf neue Herausforderungen und bereitet euch darauf vor eure Klassen eventuell ganz neu spielen lernen zu müssen.



Eben nicht. 

Klar hat jede Klasse ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und alle werden mit WotLK stärker.

Aber du forderst das Paladine soviel Schaden machen wie ein "reiner" DD. 

Dann sage mir bitte, warum sollte man dann noch einen Magier spielen wenn der Paladin genauso viel Schaden bei besserem Support leistet? Na, klingelts? Die Klasse Magier wäre nur noch für Portale und Kekse gut da im Vergleich der Paladin definitiv die bessere Wahl wäre. 

Außerdem: Plattenrüstung. Heiler mit der Rüstung eines KRIEGERS? Irgendwie finde ich das wiedersprüchlich. Davon abgesehen das bei mehr Pala-Buffs Krieger auch recht schnell arbeitslos werden könnten. Da amchens nur die kleinen aber feinen Unterschiede das Krieger sich doch noch lohnen.

Ich rede hier nicht vom PvP und welche Klasse nun am imbasten ist. Es ist nur ein einfaches Prinzip das es unfair gegenüber reinen DDs ist zu fordern das ein Paladin oder ein Druide genauso viel Schaden austeilt wie Hexer oder Magier. 

Das ist nunmal ein Fakt mit dem sich Hybriden abfinden müssen. Ansonsten will ich mit meinem Magier in Zukunft zumindest Heilen können, und hätte gerne schwere Stoffrüstungen die auf Lederniveau sind. Ist genauso eine dämliche Forderung.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das mit Level 80 und später aussieht, ob da Nicht-Hybriden überhaupt noch was zu melden haben.


----------



## Elronmaloní (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> 
> Klar hat jede Klasse ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und alle werden mit WotLK stärker.
> 
> ...




Nur das es auch weniger dmg wird durch die rüssi des mobs also reg da net so auf.....
Genauso wie beim hexer und und mit wiederstände des mobs jeder zauber ist unterschiedlich effecktiv...........
Das solte man auch berücksichtigen.

Und die anderen Klassen werden höchstwarscheinlich net den selben dmg fahren wie in bc, ich glaube die werden auch noch stärker..... 


also bitte close


----------



## Iyasmina (20. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> 
> Klar hat jede Klasse ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Und alle werden mit WotLK stärker.
> 
> ...



Dann hast du keine Ahnung von Palas.... ich bin selber einer (zwar Tank) aber ich habe schon ein paar Vergelter gesehen, die in Raids teilweise ganz vorne mitmischen. Und warum sollten andere Klassen neben dem Pala uninteressant sein.. Habe einen Mage als twink und ich find ihn trotzdem viel schöner als DD zu spielen wie den Pala als DD. Jeder hat seine Klasse aus einem bestimmten Grund gewählt. 

Außerdem hab ich bereits schonmal gesagt: 10 K crit ist in WotLK wahrscheinlich eher DURCHSCHNITT. Allein schon die Werte auf den Items hier bei buffed in der Datenbank lassen vermuten, der Magier, Hexer oder auch Schurken nochmal mindestens doppelt so viel DMG raushauen könnten. Das bleibt abzuwarten.

PS: Ich habe nie gefordert, dass Palas mit einem Mage mithalten MÜSSTEN!!!! MEIN Pala ist für mich als Tank am besten. Egal was hier sonst so geschrieben wird. Ich habe in 5er Inis noch nie jemdanden gehört (ob Random oder Gildenmitglied), der sich beschwert hat über mein tanken. Von allen Seiten hört man nur immer, mann ist das angenehm!!


----------



## Ceonric (20. August 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht so große Reden schwingen wenn du schlecht informiert bist...
> Die Dauer von Buße wird auf 1min (im PVP weiter auf 10sec) angehoben. Die Abklingzeit bleibt weiter auf 1min. Funktioniert bei Humanoiden, Untoten, Drachkin und Wildtieren.
> 
> Wenn das kein CC ist weiss ich nicht was es sonst sein soll




Wau, nein wie IMBA; ein bestehender CC der Dauer 6 sekunden hat und bei jedem Schaden bricht, wird um 4 Sekunden angehoben und hat erst noch 1 Minute CD. HAMMER, SENSATIONEL. 

Setz dich zuerst mal mit der Klasse auseinander ehe man irgendwas von einem CC rumposaunen kommt, der im PVP (abgesehen vom 1VS1) nicht anderes als lauwarmer Kaffe ist. 

Grüesli


----------



## DreiHaare (20. August 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Wau, nein wie IMBA; ein bestehender CC der Dauer 6 sekunden hat und bei jedem Schaden bricht, wird um 4 Sekunden angehoben und hat erst noch 1 Minute CD. HAMMER, SENSATIONEL.
> 
> Setz dich zuerst mal mit der Klasse auseinander ehe man irgendwas von einem CC rumposaunen kommt, der im PVP (abgesehen vom 1VS1) nicht anderes als lauwarmer Kaffe ist.
> 
> Grüesli




Ich schrieb es doch schon...wenige haben Ahnung, doch alle jammern schon im Vorfeld rum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyklo (20. August 2008)

Ich glaub es können sich ein paar nicht damit abfinden das palas auch mal dmg machen^^
ich finds ok, seit es palas gibt wird ihnen nachgesagt das sie keinen dmg machen und man hat sichs immer 2x überlegt ob man sie auf einen raid/ini mitnimmt
ein bisschen sollten sie es noch balancen aber ich hätt kein prob damit wenn retris einmal richtig geilen dmg machen würden


----------



## Euro (20. August 2008)

Mi

Mimimi





Mimimimimimimimi



ach und nochwas,

Mimimimimimimimimimimimimi


omg nerf wl nerf schurken nerf pala nerf dudu nerf hunter nerf schami nerf mage nerf priest... noch jemand vergessen???

achja, nerf whiner


----------



## Shaguar93 (20. August 2008)

Euro schrieb:


> Mi
> 
> Mimimi
> 
> ...


du hast es erfasst


----------



## Cracker16 (20. August 2008)

manche leute ärgern sich wenn der pala zu viel dmg macht!!!
andere leute ärgern sich wenn er zu wenig macht!!!

ausserden warten wirs erst ma ab wie es nach der finalen version von wotlk aussieht.....und die beta phasen vorbei sind


----------



## Tal (20. August 2008)

was und/oder ist Halle der Steine? hat das was mit den Schöpfern zu tun?

Das Video is langweilig ;-D


----------



## gz2k (20. August 2008)

wenn eine klasse den zur zeit stärksten openworldboss solo killt kann das wohl kaum von blizz
so gewollt sein^^  sollte also generft werden, falls nicht gute nacht ...

ps: und wo wir schon mal bei pala und DD sind, er ist ursprünglich als zähe
durchhalte def + heil supporter klasse gedacht und wird in wotlk zum 
ONEHITCRITWUNDER gepush^^ absolut albern


----------



## Dackie (20. August 2008)

Nunja was einige vergessen mit ihrem "mimimi der kann heilen und tanken und macht auch noch dmg", is das man dafür n skillbaum mit Punkten vollkloppen muss. Leider hat man auch nich Genug punkte um alle 3 zu skillen. Also Entweder Tank, Heiler oder DD. Alles zusammen geht da nich, klar kann man ohne Skill auch heilen aber dafür machen DD´s Grundsätzlich Schaden Egal wie sie geskillt sind, das wird ja gerne und häufig vergessen. Und das mit der Bubble naja das zwar bissl ekelig das n Pala sich darin hochheilen kann aber umfallen tut er letzten Endes doch und das es nervt 4 min auf n Pala drauf rumzukloppen ist klar aber das Ergebnis zählt.


----------



## Technocrat (20. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> 2. Paladine MACHEN dmg, ihr würdets nicht glauben. Alles ne Equipsache



Agreed. Aber greade in WoW laufen massenhaft Besserwisser herum, die Dir erzählen wie es in den Zeitschriefen steht. So sagen solche Vögel z.B. auch, das Def Warrs im PvP nichts zu suchen haben. In Wahrheit haben praktisch alle Arena Topteams einen, aber hey, was wissen die schon? Nur Forumsuser haben Plan, das weiß doch jeder!


----------



## Medmud (20. August 2008)

ich glaub eher des kann doch net wahr sein weil der beta server nen Pve server ist wie man in der ieen schöne beta show hören kann und da wo der eine bei dalaran legt ist ein pve gebiet


----------



## Shurycain (20. August 2008)

Immer wenn b1ubb irgendetwas schreibt, gehen alle sofort drauf ein.... das echt nervig


----------



## Arahtor (20. August 2008)

Natürlich das ist eine Beta. Trotzalledem machen die crits anderen Klassen angst... ich als Hexer wäre dann mit 2 Schlägen Tod und so schnell kann ich nicht einmal Fearn.


----------



## sharkZ (20. August 2008)

Klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte das auch mal aufgenommen, naja ist ne beta^^


----------



## Casionara (20. August 2008)

Hab mir mal net den ganzen schwachfug von den ganzen grün/blau equipten durchgelesen.
aber hier haben wohl einige angst das ihre 500 dps Raidbuffed netmehr ausreichen!
Druide sind die Eulen net schlecht im dmg Ferals gibts nur sehr wenig gut die auch schaden machen 99,9% davon machen keinen Schaden
Schurken sind es auch nur die guten die vernünftig Schaden machen die üblichen PvP-schurken dienen eh nur der allgemeinen belustigung oder damit das Team halt voll ist brauchen tut sie wirklich niemand!


----------



## Bloodsiffer (20. August 2008)

mimimi wtf 

ne jungs also mal zur auflösung dieses verhassten videos =) 
es waren zwei bugs die beide behoben sind erstensmal skallierte der schaden von richturteil der gerechtigkeit zu hoch und zweitens haben blizzards designer es nicht hingebracht art of war in seiner alten form zu fixen darum haben sie es in ein pvp talent umgewandelt .
so von wo ich das weiss hm =) spiele einen retri pala der schon immer retri war =) 
auch in der beta und seit diesen bug fixes ist es nicht mehr heftig gegenüber anderen klassen =) 
ich weiss ned ob es ein bug ist oder so aber so ein Wl in dämonenform und so unkritische dots mit 1000 ticks überlegt mal zuerst wenn ihr flamen wollt =) 
ich mags allen gönen die fair zu andern gamern und auch zu ihren gildis sind , wer das nicht ist ist ein egoist und ein itemgeiler .... was leider in WoW zu viele davon rumlaufen .
seit erwaxen auch wenn ihr es vom alter nicht seit " gewisse meine ich ^^ " weil im pve seit ihr froh wenn euer mitspieler auch was reisst den niemand legt 25 er alleine im aktuellen endcontent also bevor ihr eure mitspieler mir eurem mimi zu grunde richtet guckt zurerst was ihr davon habt !!! 
und vorallem ist es beta und levelphase ach ja levelphase da ist noch gar nix balanced . balancing findet erst im endcontent auf 80 statt dann wenn abh im pvp und so weiter wider ne riesen rolle spielt =) 
so und an alle forentroller , nerfforder und mimi kiddies ihr kapiert einfach ned das WoW ein miteinander und nicht ein gegeneinander ist aber da redet man an ne wand 

in dem sinne der Bloodsiffer


----------



## valknutr (20. August 2008)

also ich als warri muss sagen dass sie die palas gerne pushen dürfen...unfair ist es erst wenn ein gleichequipter pala z.b. im pvp gegen meinen warri gleichwertigen schaden macht sich dann aber noch heilen kann bzw. ne bubble anschmeißen kann.das wär meiner meinung nach unfair.

sonst zu eigenen erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen dass ich schon in kleinen inis als ms dabei war un mehr dps hatte als der retri-pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab früher au ma getankt un bin jetz öfter mal mit nem tankadin in hero's un das macht einfach nur spaß.wer was anderes behauptet sollte es wenigstens mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (20. August 2008)

wer den Buffed-Cast gehört hat, kA welche Nummer, da hatte Flo gesagt, dass da nen Pala mit 76 zwei mit 72 praktisch geonehitet hat.

Das balanced sich noch alles.
Dazu ist die Beta da und ich persönlich finde auch dass der Hexer sehr stark geworden ist in jedem Baum.
aber das hat wohl jede Klasse.
Wo ich bei dem Druiden und Priester allein es etwas langweilig finde.


----------



## Bloodsiffer (20. August 2008)

lest mal den thread durch ; http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...57&sid=2005
ist aus dem EU beta forum wo nochmal alles breit erklärt wird , für die leute die noch immer nicht kapieren was so alles schon funzt und was nicht in Wotlk

ein genervter Ret Paladin


----------



## Dark Guardian (20. August 2008)

Elronmaloní schrieb:


> Nur das es auch weniger dmg wird durch die rüssi des mobs also reg da net so auf.....
> Genauso wie beim hexer und und mit wiederstände des mobs jeder zauber ist unterschiedlich effecktiv...........
> Das solte man auch berücksichtigen.
> 
> Und die anderen Klassen werden höchstwarscheinlich net den selben dmg fahren wie in bc, ich glaube die werden auch noch stärker.....



Selbiges gilt auch für andere Klassen stimmt. Etwas das für alle gilt, ist also kein Argument das eine einzelne bestimmte Klasse "schwächer" als behauptet sein soll.



Iyasmina schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine Ahnung von Palas.... ich bin selber einer (zwar Tank) aber ich habe schon ein paar Vergelter gesehen, die in Raids teilweise ganz vorne mitmischen. Und warum sollten andere Klassen neben dem Pala uninteressant sein.. Habe einen Mage als twink und ich find ihn trotzdem viel schöner als DD zu spielen wie den Pala als DD. Jeder hat seine Klasse aus einem bestimmten Grund gewählt.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich bereits schonmal gesagt: 10 K crit ist in WotLK wahrscheinlich eher DURCHSCHNITT. Allein schon die Werte auf den Items hier bei buffed in der Datenbank lassen vermuten, der Magier, Hexer oder auch Schurken nochmal mindestens doppelt so viel DMG raushauen könnten. Das bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> PS: Ich habe nie gefordert, dass Palas mit einem Mage mithalten MÜSSTEN!!!! MEIN Pala ist für mich als Tank am besten. Egal was hier sonst so geschrieben wird. Ich habe in 5er Inis noch nie jemdanden gehört (ob Random oder Gildenmitglied), der sich beschwert hat über mein tanken. Von allen Seiten hört man nur immer, mann ist das angenehm!!



Wie du sagtest, DD Palas mischen "ganz vorne mit". Da wo sich auch Magier und Hexenmeister tummeln die eben "nur" DDs sind. Im PvE Aspekt mag es egal sein, aber nicht im PvP. 

Folgende Situation die "öfters" mal vorkommt:
Pala fast tot, sein Gegner meinetwegen 25% und würde den Pala locker umhauen->Pala bubble->Pala heal->Palagegner tot. Und das passiert nicht in 1:100 Kämpfen gegen Palas sondern midnestens gegen 85:100 kämpfen (der Rest ist zu blöd die Bubble zu benutzen).

Dafür muss der Paladin nicht auf Heal geskillt sein. Und derartiges nervt wenn du einen Gegner so gut wie down hast und er sich ein zweites Leben hohlt. Ein Hexenmeister kann dies zwar theoretisch auch via Seelenstein, ist dann aber alles andere als voll geheilt und ohne Tier.

Und nun wiederhole ich mich zum letzten mal da 99% aller hier es wohl nicht raffen:
Ein Pala kann tanken, Heilen und Schaden amchen. Wie ein Druide. Das ein Vergelter Pala aber wie im boigen Zitat erwähnt "ganz vorne mitmischt" ist wohl möglich, sogar sehr gut, sollte es aber nicht sein weil es PvP technisch gesehen gegenüber reinen DD Klassen unfair ist. Ich habe bisher noch nichts gehört was das wiederlegt. Nur Leute die es falsch verstehen und die These noch belegen, oder irgendwelche Argumentationen die völliger Mist sind weil sie am Thema vorbei zielen.

Irgendwer hier meinte das die Skillung auch ne Rolle spielt.... tut sie nicht solange der Pala nicht schutz geskillt ist und "keinen" Schaden macht. Die Heilzauber hat man auch ohne Heal-Skillung nutzen. Nicht so effektiv wie als Heal, aber es reicht um einen Vorteil zu gewinnen wenn der Schaden=nicht-Hybrid Schaden ist.

Krieger stehen dagegen "richtig" blöd da.


----------



## Bloodsiffer (20. August 2008)

du willst deine these belegt haben . okey World of Warcraft ist ein sehr PVE lastiges spiel und nur weil PVP zur mode wird sollen gewisse klassen kaputt gemacht werden für s PVP ? 
hm wenn du das so meinst dann muss ich dir sagen War is comming da haste PVP bis zum abwinken !!!
und dass ein heal von 2,2k der ca . 900 mana kostet efektiv ist als vergelter haste null ahnung sory gib ned einen fünftel von meinem mana aus weil ohne mana bin ich opfer aber ja ich kann mich super heilen " hust " 

zuerst denken dann posten 

mich nimmt mal wunder wenn die palas anfangen zu whinen was dann passiert , da sich die pala comunity einfach zu viel gefallen lässt fängs oder beser gesagt schon leicht depressiv ist 

aber dank leuten wie dir wird sich nie was ändern , danke

edit ; und denk immer daran ein warrior ist auch ein hybrid er kann zwei rollen ausfüllen =)


----------



## fereman (20. August 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Welchen CC denn??
> 
> Du redest aber nicht von Hammer der Gerechtigkeit oder Busse? Das haben wir jetzt schon.
> 
> ...



hmmmm ich glaub du solltest mal die beta news lesen dann wüsstest du das der pala einen cc bekommt der 1 minute lang anhält....

also erst klappe halten,informieren und dann flamen


----------



## MuBu (20. August 2008)

wie die nerfkeule schon wieder auf uns zufliegt, weil alle rumheulen... es ist und bleibt ne beta und nichts finales! außerdem machen andere klassen mindestens genausoviel schaden, vom paladin ist man es nur nicht gewohnt... sonst heißt es immer "rofl olol retris machen keinen schaden" nun gehen sie beim leveln mal ordentlich ab kommt gleich wieder "mimimi nerf plx".

unten stehend mal ein paar videos, dass andere klassen nicht minder viel schaden in wotlk machen: 
mage - frostfirebolt : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Err6bnI1Dr0
hunter: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LL1IMhP7U9o&...feature=related
feral(tank): http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9DOg6idX20M

bis release wird eh noch ordentlich generft... im moment sind alle klassen "OP" also praktisch schon wieder balanced  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aldermahn (21. August 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir macht inner Beta mit T6 18k Richturteile...


Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir das Palas in der Beta von Angriffskraft und Spelldmg profitieren, und weil das erst neu eingeführt wird kann es sein das es buggy ist und die nur so extrem hohe crits hinbekommen.
Kann aber auch sein das meine Kristallkugel unsinn redet, und Blizzard vorhat mit DK und Pala 2 gottgleiche Klassen erschaffen die alle anderen ohne Probleme vernichten.

Das werden wir wohl alles erst mit der Final oder ein paar Wochen nach Release erfahren.

P.S.: Ich habe natürlich nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, da es ja reine Spekulation ist. Also liebe Betatester, tut gefälligst das was ihr machen sollt, und meldet Bugs, damit wir bald ein schickes neues Addon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (21. August 2008)

die meisten leute die hier rumwihnen sind so typen duie sich nen lv 19 pvp twink erstellen, weil sie auf lv 70 im pvp nix gebacken bekommen


----------



## Annovella (21. August 2008)

Die is aber untalentiert.. ich kenn genug verg. Pala die mich jetzt schon in 4 sek zermatschen(bin S4 Full 430 resi schurke)


----------



## Duplexhammer (21. August 2008)

Na wer mit von der Schippe springen nichtmal 4 Sekunden überlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic:

Es ist eine Beta, Klassenbalance wir am Schluss gemacht. Und der Retripala ist auch schon im Visier von Blizz. Siehe mmo-champion.com


> What about the paladin, is there any plans to nerf the DPS Paladin's damage from what it is on beta servers now?
> T.C. - We are just now beginning on going through the heavy tuning phase, we really don't do that until the end of the beta generally, where we start going through all of the classes and finding the things that are way out of balance and there's no doubt right now that the ret paladins are doing a lot more damage than what we would expect.


----------



## aldermahn (21. August 2008)

Ach Mist, das Zitat wollt ich auch gerade noch posten.


----------



## fereman (21. August 2008)

sharkZ schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nice  nur die mucke ätzt:-p


----------



## Hexold (21. August 2008)

also das ist echt ziemlich übertireben: ich mus sagen ich war mit pve eq unterwegs aber trotzdem: ich bin grade im hafen der vergeltung auf einmal kommt ein vergelter lvl 71 mit diesen boost-ingi schuhen: 
stun
richturteil krit(6900)
autoschlag krit
down

er schmeißt bubble an und verlässt die stadt. 

danach war ich utgarde. ich komme ausm instanzportal steht der wieder da. 
stun
richturteil krit
autoschlag krit
down

nach 30 min campen hab ichs in die ini geschafft und homestone cd mit essen verbracht. als nächstes war ich beim 1. fahrstuhl hinterm hafen hochgefahren.
da der server kurz davor abgeschmiert war, war mein interface zurückgesetzt und die spielernamen nicht angezeit. oben beim fahrstuhl steht ein orc - mit täuschungskugel. 
stun 
richturteil krit 
down - bevor der fahrstuhl wieder runter ging.

die gildenkollegen waren grade ziemlich viele in utgarde(ham nen wettbewerb gemacht wer als erstes fertig wird. wir sind mit 21 mann(4 gruppen+ich) angerückt und nachdem er 4 von denen gelegt hatte, ist er mit ~ 100 hp und fallschirmumhang runtergehüpft. unten war 1. hilfe fertig und ehe wir unten waren hattte er volle hp und ooc, aufgemountet und dank aura weggeritten


er hatte nur gekrittet und war grade mal 1 lvl über mir.


----------



## DreiHaare (21. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Selbiges gilt auch für andere Klassen stimmt. Etwas das für alle gilt, ist also kein Argument das eine einzelne bestimmte Klasse "schwächer" als behauptet sein soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bitte......
Ein Hexer lebt von seinem Fear, weil er gegen Nahkämpfer nunmal keinerlei Chance hat. Und dann kommen sie auf ihn zu und sind Fear-immun. Jammert der Hex deswegen etwa auch hier rum?
Niemand hat gegen alle Klassen gleich gute Chancen. Jede Klasse hat ihre Stärken und eben auch Schwächen.


----------



## _Yo_ (21. August 2008)

habt ihr das ganze schonmal unter dem Gesichtspunkt gesehen das Vergelter gut dmg machen müssen damit es außer Todesrittern und Kriegern noch eine klasse gibts die Frostmourne tragen kann ? =)


----------



## Sharius (21. August 2008)

es heißt doch immer: palas machen keinen schaden. also bitte noch mehr pushen blizzard. bis auch der letzte aufhört. und wenn es 21k krits werden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. August 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Die is aber untalentiert.. ich kenn genug verg. Pala die mich jetzt schon in 4 sek zermatschen(bin S4 Full 430 resi schurke)


natürlich annovella du bist full s4... http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Annovella

möchtegern s4 schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit ner wertung von 1664 so angeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. August 2008)

egal wieviel dmg die palas zukünftig machen werden, das rosa höschen kann kein paladin verbergen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> egal wieviel dmg die palas zukünftig machen werden, das rosa höschen kann kein paladin verbergen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Shaguar93 schrieb:


> 90 % von B1ubbs beiträgen sind sinnloser Spam.Wenn du auch dieser Meinung bist Kopiere diesen Satz in deine Signatur.



Mir geht Blubb ja auch recht auf den Sack,aber er hat wenigstens Wahrheiten und teilweise Hilfestellungen in seinem "Spam".


----------



## Cemos (21. August 2008)

Schönes Video. Sehe es einfach gerne wenn die Horde auf die Mütze bekommt, egal ob Fake, Beta... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. August 2008)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mir geht Blubb ja auch recht auf den Sack,aber er hat wenigstens Wahrheiten und teilweise Hilfestellungen in seinem "Spam".


hab ich rausgenommen...nimmt mir zu viel platz weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excotus (21. August 2008)

10K Krit is ein bisschen Krank oder???????? WEnn dann sollten das WL´s können xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. August 2008)

Excotus schrieb:


> 10K Krit is ein bisschen Krank oder???????? WEnn dann sollten das WL´s können xD



können wir ja^^


----------



## Mindista (21. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> können wir ja^^



jo, was für crits hauen warlocks in der beta raus?


----------



## Crosis (21. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hi....ich hab mich eben n bissl auf www.warcraftmovies.com umgeschaut und dieses Video gefunden....
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=86...cfddec7a12727fc
> 
> ...


bei dk ist das doch auf dem lvl sicherlich auch so^^ also nix worüber man sich sorgen muss


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. August 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> jo, was für crits hauen warlocks in der beta raus?



ka, ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt mit wotlk nicht aus....aber schwächer als die jetzigen crits können sie wohl kaum sein^^


----------



## Erriel (21. August 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das is ne beta. sowas würde ich erst vermelden, wenns final is
> 
> was machn andere klassen für krits? alle wieviel sec komtm so ein 10k crit? wenn man alle 20 sec einen 10k crit schaft, sind das lächerliche 500 dps




/signed.

Oh man ist das geil. Wir Paladine sind in der BETA... ich buchstabiere BE-E-TE-A, ein wenig OP und schon gibts nerf Threads  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

N1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (21. August 2008)

So, jetz muss ich auch mal absenfen: 

Palas werden wie die dudus in tbc mit wotlk extrem gebufft, davor werden sie einfach immer nur unterschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2tens, das is beta, und wenn sie das wirklich so in das fdertige spiel geben, wirds entweder nen ganz großen haken dran geben, oder es wird solang im offiziellen Forum rumgewhinet, bis blizz wieder zum nerf greift. so oder so, später wird alles ausgeglichen sein (jaja, ich hab noch träume *g*)
zumindest bis zum nächsten addon (naga ftw)

Edith sagt: "Exocotus, mach mal deine sig kleiner, ich krieg davon ja epilepsie UND Augen krebs.". Jaja, Tante Edith ist weise...


----------



## Bundy82 (21. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Selbiges gilt auch für andere Klassen stimmt. Etwas das für alle gilt, ist also kein Argument das eine einzelne bestimmte Klasse "schwächer" als behauptet sein soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ne ist klar du gibs als vergelter ein heal und bist oom so viel zum heilen als vergelter die 2,3k life die man heilt sind tropfen auf den heissen stein dan die bubbel ja echt toll die man mit "massenbannung" weg machen kann und slebst wenn man sie hatt vedoppelt sich die der attack speet mir streitkolben zb von 3,8 auf fast 8 sec ui total imba hinzu kommt noch das der pala die niedrigste hp hat (auser priest hat glaube ich unbuft weniger) wenn man bedenkt das nen hexer stoffi mit 16k life rumeiert und 500 abhärtung denktse du hast nen stoffi mit platte


----------



## Letores (24. August 2008)

> Hi....ich hab mich eben n bissl auf www.warcraftmovies.com umgeschaut und dieses Video gefunden....
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=86...cfddec7a12727fc
> 
> ...




Hast du dir das Movie auch wirklich richtig angesehn? Die meisten "IMBA" Hits die er macht, sind welche gegen Lvl 70 -73 Chars!! Er selbst spielt aber auf Beta max. Lvl 77. Ich denke das macht einen bemerkbaren Unterschied aus.


----------



## Letores (24. August 2008)

> ZITAT(b1ubb @ 20.08.2008, 10:31) *
> leute, versteht ihr den unterschied zwischen einer
> 
> BETA und einer FINAL ???
> ...



made my day!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (24. August 2008)

Letores schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Movie auch wirklich richtig angesehn? Die meisten "IMBA" Hits die er macht, sind welche gegen Lvl 70 -73 Chars!! Er selbst spielt aber auf Beta max. Lvl 77. Ich denke das macht einen bemerkbaren Unterschied aus.



tun das die diese Videos als angeblichen Beweis anführen überhaupt je?
diese Videos sind nie ein Beweis da diese eigentlich immer aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden ohne zu erfassen wie Ausrüstung, Stufe, etc. der Beteiligten ist


----------



## prayerofdoom (24. August 2008)

hah ihr seid ja alle nur neidisch -.-
was ihr alle immer labert von wegen palas machen kein dmg Oo
da hab ich aba ganz andere erfahrungen ^^
ihr werdet es schon sehen wenn dann demnächst n retri pala vorbei kommt und euch 1 hitet dann war ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg 
prayer


----------



## Flashback89 (24. August 2008)

So OP ist dass doch nicht wo ist dein Problem? sollen wir etwa einen Schritt zurück gehn wieder auf 60er Zeiten wo Palas ein Witz waren ? NEIN ich denke nicht !

Jede Klasse wird stärker werden und auserdem wurde Rache schon generft also warte erst mal ab bis die Beta zuende ist !!

Mfg Flashback aka Èlhànár Retri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ewige wacht


Edit: Ja und zu meim Vorpster Palas machen schon jetzt Schaden im PVP wie im PVE man muss ihn nur beherrschen !


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> /signed.
> 
> Oh man ist das geil. Wir Paladine sind in der BETA... ich buchstabiere BE-E-TE-A, ein wenig OP und schon gibts nerf Threads
> 
> ...


hab ich jemals gesagt das sie generft werden sollen? lern lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich nie geschrieben


----------



## crizzle (24. August 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> mage hat eisblock schurke hat vanish....merkste was?




/sign



 alle die behaupten das palas kein dmg machen angstblase only usw...  überlegt mal und bildet eure eigene meinung bzw informiert euch richtig und plappert nicht alles nach was irgend ein voll spacko sagt.

und zur bubble wie fereman schon meinte,einige klasse haben solch angsthasen fähigkeiten...


... gehört aber zum spiel .. weiß auch gar nicht was daran so schlimm ist? als schurke is mir das sowas von egal, dann heilt der pala sich halt nochmal und verzögert das ganze noch 1 minute länger herraus.. ich renn weg warte bis OOC und gib ihm halt.. Oo   hf ohne mana dmg zu machen..


----------



## Alien123 (24. August 2008)

ladies and gentleman, here comes retri pala mimimi OP flamer number one...


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> ladies and gentleman, here comes retri pala mimimi OP flamer number one...


meinste mich oder was?sinnloser und dummer comment...mehr nicht...

1.flame ich net...wüsste ich jetzt net
2. hab ich in diesem thread nicht EINMAL i-was von op gesagt/geschrieben..wenn du lesen könntest ...hättest du auch gemerkt das ich nicht geschrieben hab mfg op roxxor retardin nerf palas nerf nerf!!!!!!!!einself!!!....ich habe mich nur gewundert,dass dieser pala in diesem video sehr nicen dmg gemacht hat....mehr nicht...


MfG Shaguar


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (24. August 2008)

prayerofdoom schrieb:


> hah ihr seid ja alle nur neidisch -.-
> was ihr alle immer labert von wegen palas machen kein dmg Oo
> da hab ich aba ganz andere erfahrungen ^^
> ihr werdet es schon sehen wenn dann demnächst n retri pala vorbei kommt und euch 1 hitet dann war ich es
> ...



made my day ^^ da haste ganz recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiel immerhin auch pala und bin immer erster -2 im bg und in ini sowieso^^


----------



## Agharnius (24. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.
> 
> Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)
> 
> ...



Warum soll denn der Pala keinen Schaden machen? kriegen jetzt alle Angst oder was? da fällt mir nur der klassische Spruch ein wie Schere an Blizzard postet: "Papier ist ok, aber pls Nerv Stein!!"
Ich jammer ja auch nicht wenn mich ein Mage mit seinem Pyroblast instant umhaut oder ein Schurke mich im Dauerstun niedermetzelt oder ein Hexer mich im fear hällt und zu tode dottet. Und zu der Hybridsache: Der Dudu ist in Tank, Heal oder DD extrem gut, warum nicht der Pala? Was bringt denn dann die Skillung wenn man sie nicht verwenden kann? Palas waren mal imba, wurden totgenervt und vielleicht kriegen sie ja jetzt wieder ein bischen Power dazu, wär doch nett, aber insgesamt ist dieses ganze Geweine noch VOR dem Release ja wohl extrem lächerlich.
Lg
Agha

P.S. lieber Shaguar in deinem ersten Post schreibst Du:


Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hi....ich hab mich eben n bissl auf www.warcraftmovies.com umgeschaut und dieses Video gefunden....
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=86...cfddec7a12727fc
> 
> ...



also schreibst du doch, dass Palas OP sind oder? ist ja auch kein Problem, aber du kannst das jetzt schlecht widerufen


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Hi....ich hab mich eben n bissl auf www.warcraftmovies.com umgeschaut und dieses Video gefunden....
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=86...cfddec7a12727fc
> 
> ...


ich habe meinen text so in erinnerung,ist jetzt aber auch völlig egal....ich hab aber glaub ich den text gestern verändert..also von daher :/


----------



## Bub_Bub666 (24. August 2008)

Wenn man den Palas schon ihren einzigen Sinn nimmt (den 30% agggro reduce) sollte mqan sie auch dmg. lassen machen. Sonst währen ja Palas für nix mehr da...^^     SCHERZ^^ aber der Aggro reduce war schon wichtig und um das auszugleichen sollten palas auch (etwas) mehr dmg. machen^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

Bub_Bub666 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Palas schon ihren einzigen Sinn nimmt (den 30% agggro reduce) sollte mqan sie auch dmg. lassen machen. Sonst währen ja Palas für nix mehr da...^^     SCHERZ^^ aber der Aggro reduce war schon wichtig und um das auszugleichen sollten palas auch (etwas) mehr dmg. machen^^


jo hast du schon recht.....

achso ps : sehr geile sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agharnius (24. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> ich habe meinen text so in erinnerung,ist jetzt aber auch völlig egal....ich hab aber glaub ich den text gestern verändert..also von daher :/



Hab das zu der angegeben Zeit aus deinem Thread zitiert, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, egal


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Hab das zu der angegeben Zeit aus deinem Thread zitiert, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, egal


jo


----------



## YasoNRX (24. August 2008)

Schon gut der Crit naja ist auch Beta +PvP auch wenn es Pve wäre freut es doch nur die gruppe ^^ Mir egal was für einen dmg die anderen machen solang win da ist, ist es nicht schlimm


Ps kann mir einer den namen des 2ten lieds sagen???^^
edit am besten alle ^^


----------



## Röschti (24. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm er hat geschrieben deff krieger, aber ned welchen
> 
> wenn du ein problem hast mit meinen post, benutz die ignore funktion
> ich zeig dir sogar wo sie zu finden ist.



So gut wie jeder hat Probleme mit all deinen Posts.


----------



## Röschti (24. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm er hat geschrieben deff krieger, aber ned welchen
> 
> wenn du ein problem hast mit meinen post, benutz die ignore funktion
> ich zeig dir sogar wo sie zu finden ist.



So gut wie jeder hat Probleme mit all deinen Posts.


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

Röschti schrieb:


> So gut wie jeder hat Probleme mit all deinen Posts.


/sign ich versteh seine posts nie...


----------



## MuBu (24. August 2008)

btw sind die richturteile in der wotlk beta zur zeit derbe verbuggt und machen GAR keinen schaden mehr... [ironie] mimimit noch n bissl mehr, vllt dürfen wir bald keine waffen mehr tragen, wär sonst zu imba, können ja schlißelich immer noch bubble anschmeißen und uns hochheilen. [/ironie]


----------



## YasoNRX (24. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> /sign ich versteh seine posts nie...


haha /sign 
was ist daran nicht zu verstehn, man versteht es zu 100%ig


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> haha /sign
> was ist daran nicht zu verstehn, man versteht es zu 100%ig


1. was veränderst du meine zitate?wenn du mich zitierst...dann schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.war es ein gespräch zwischen b1lubb und mir...b1lubb und ich haben aneinander vorbei geredet....ich meinte i-einen warri und er hat von i-einem anderen oder so gesprochen...weiss ich net mehr....naja is ja auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (24. August 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Sorry aber das wäre äußerst unfair wnen eine Klasse die neben ihrem Schaden noch Heilen und Tanken kann soviel Schaden austeilt wie eine Klasse die "nur" Schaden machen kann und sonst nichts.
> 
> Die blöde Bubble ist auch unfair - der Magier kann in seinem Eisblock GAR NICHTS machen, sich nicht mal bewegen geschweige denn Zauber wirken, und der Pala kann sich problemlos hochheilen (wer von den beiden trägt nochmal PLATTE?)
> 
> ...



Er hat total recht /sign...palas können halt auf mehr zurückgreifen als auf dmg...ich glaube blizzard wird hybrid klassen nie den dmg output wie den standard dmg klassen aka schurke,mage...usw geben

Mfg


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Er hat total recht /sign...palas können halt auf mehr zurückgreifen als auf dmg...ich glaube blizzard wird hybrid klassen nie den dmg output wie den standard dmg klassen aka schurke,mage...usw geben
> 
> Mfg


jo..hat er recht...so sollte es eig auch sein...meine meinung....dazu muss ich sagen das paladine sehr nice healer sind...also..


----------



## Bralatur (24. August 2008)

ich hab mit meinem warri(s3) auch gegen einen pala verloren der mich mit 2 schlägen besiegt hat.
die haben vor einiger zeit sogar noch mehr schaden gemacht (glaub es gibt ein video mit 18k richterurteil)


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Pala und kunterbunt equippt und mach als Vergelter trotzdem schon einiges an Dmg. Dass Palas keinen Schaden machen, war mal so... spätestens seit BC hat sich das geändert!



Genau aber einige Leute können scheinbar nicht lesen, deshalb sehen sie nicht, was im Patchlog steht. Hexer, Schurken, Magier.....Die ganzen "reinen" DD sind einfach nur neidisch, dass der Pala so Anpassungsfähig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prayerofdoom (24. August 2008)

mhh na ja is ja jezz auch alles völlig wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine meinung is die machen dmg und bubble is net zu imba und andere können anderer meinung sein
aber für mich gilt immer noch 
retri pala for president
mfg
prayer


----------



## Cyphedias (24. August 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das is ne beta. sowas würde ich erst vermelden, wenns final is
> 
> was machn andere klassen für krits? alle wieviel sec komtm so ein 10k crit? wenn man alle 20 sec einen 10k crit schaft, sind das lächerliche 500 dps




jo und ne beta is dafür da blizzard zu sagen was scheiße ist damits geändert wird^^ wenns final ist, ists ersma zu spät dafür


----------



## MadRedCap (24. August 2008)

Cheerza schrieb:


> palas können halt auf mehr zurückgreifen als auf dmg...ich glaube blizzard wird hybrid klassen nie den dmg output wie den standard dmg klassen aka schurke,mage...usw geben


Ich wär ja dafür, dass die ganzen Buffs, die z.B. als Vergelter unsinnig wären, für den Paladin abgeschafft werden, dafür aber der DMG-Output angepasst wird und der Retri-Pala wirklich nur noch als reiner DD zu spielen wäre. Als Holy- oder Prot-Pala dann eben die entsprechenden Buffs wieder zugänglich machen. So würde ich das mit Druiden auch halten. Würden sich einige Leute nicht mehr drüber aufregen, dass sie immer als unterbewertet da stehen.


----------



## Arkoras (24. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich wär ja dafür, dass die ganzen Buffs, die z.B. als Vergelter unsinnig wären, für den Paladin abgeschafft werden, dafür aber der DMG-Output angepasst wird und der Retri-Pala wirklich nur noch als reiner DD zu spielen wäre. Als Holy- oder Prot-Pala dann eben die entsprechenden Buffs wieder zugänglich machen. So würde ich das mit Druiden auch halten. Würden sich einige Leute nicht mehr drüber aufregen, dass sie immer als unterbewertet da stehen.



Der Retri ist aber nun mal kein DD. Er ist ein Supporter und keine reine DMG Klasse wie Schurken oder Magier. Daher muss man auch beachten, dass man dem Paladin keinen tödlichen Stoß Effekt geben kann oder einen größeren Manavorrat, da er sonst wieder zu stark werden würde.


----------



## Yasri (24. August 2008)

kein Bock, alles durchzulesen. 
Aber warum haben immer alle Angst, dass Ihre Klasse mit dem neuen Adon zu schwach wird? Denke schon, dass Blizz das alles einiger Maßen angleich wird. Spätestens wenn wieder die ganzen Nerf-Attacken von Leuten kommen, die meist nur ein zwei Mal gegen eine Klasse verloren haben. MIt der richtigen Taktik kann man aber jede Klasse schlagen.

Und btw: wenn ich PVP machen will, zock ich nen Shooter und kein MMORPG, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.

So, und damit nun auch ordentlich geflamt werden kann das obligatorische "mimimim" -> Flame on! ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Melodic Metal


----------



## Shaguar93 (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Melodic Metal


hm hab ich i-was net gelesen oder warum schreibst du melodic metal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Weil das mindestens ebenso sinnvoll ist wie jede andere Antwort hier, bzw, der ganze Thread und somit eine absolute Daseinsberechtigung in demselben aufweist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (25. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Ja normal kennt man sie ja so ... sie machen keinen DMG und können auch net tanken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wir nciht tanken können halte ich mal für ein gerücht....


----------



## Müllermilch (25. August 2008)

es ist ja noch beta ;-) das wird bestimmt noch runter geschraubt^^

aber....wie heißt das lied in dem video?


----------



## Müllermilch (25. August 2008)

also das erste lied!wie heißt das?^^


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Doppelpost Blues....written and Performed by Müllermilch.

Auf der CD ist auch noch der Megahit "Hilfe, ich finde die Posteditfunktion nicht" drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (25. August 2008)

Hachja, Jungs ihr seid unterhaltsamer als jeder Kinofilm.
/closed bitte, denn alles wesentliche wurde schon gesagt, der Spass Faktor geht langsam gegen Null, und ich hab das Gefuehl, dieser Thread dient den meisten Usern hier nur noch dazu, ihren Post Count zu pushen.
-Bandi


----------



## crizzle (25. August 2008)

pala an die macht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich gönn den palas den push (falls es wirklcih so bleibt)... dann werden die ganzen kiddys mal richtig niedergeknüppelt und bekomm mal richtig auf die fr**** und wissen das paladin ja doch dmg macht ^^ ...

mh dann kommen die ganzen nerf whine threads..  irgend wer wird immer mecker


die richtigen spieler wissen was sie drauf haben und lassen sich von so dummen sprüchen  blup pala macht kein dmg, angstblasen kämpfer usw. nicht beeindrucken.


----------



## Alucard11 (25. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> das mit dem tanken...ok ...ansichtssache,aber das mit dem dmg.. so wie ich sie ausm PVP kenne machen sie keinen dmg.. wie es pve aussehen kann weiss ich net...


Sachma sind deine Postings alle so bescheiden, wie der hier?!

Ka vom Pala und hier behauptungen aufstellen die gar net stimmen!

Pala kann alles 3 sehr gut, wenn der Spieler dahinter damit zurecht kommt!


----------



## Böindal1 (25. August 2008)

<---hat zwei Daumen scheisst drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber nun mal ernsthaft ladies,
nehmen wir das ganze mal auseinander:

Basis: ein Video - null eigene Spielerfahrung + beta content = nicht balanced

Auswirkungen: diverse Klassen fürchten um ihre existenz

Grund zur Sorge: null

Gehen wir aber einmal weiter. Blizzard ist dabei ihr konzept der Klassen zu überarbeiten. derzeit geschieht das afaik hauptsächlich im bereich PVE also raids. so ist atm eine Überlegung die buffs in raids ähnlich wie Flasks und elixiere zu behandeln nämlich in bestimmter art und weise das stacking zu unterbinden. Als Beispiel wäre Befehlsruf und Blutpakt, die als HP-Buff dann nicht mehr stacken würden. Warum ich nun so vom Thema abweiche? Weil dahinter ein Ziel steckt, welches wohl nicht nur für den pve-bereich gilt. Nämlich mehr flexibilität bei der klassenauswahl zu haben und benachteiligte skilltrees zu verbessern um sie gleichwertig mit anderen zu machen. so kriegen deffkrieger wohl mehr aetank-skills, palas nen hot etc.

Klar. Schurken haben davon möglicherweise relativ wenig, da sie fast nur auf dmg reduziert sind. allerdings soll dies nach wie vor durch etwas höheren schaden ausgeglichen werden. und schlussendlich bleibt für den raidbereich noch folgendes zu sagen. lassen wir die katze mal auf gleichen schaden wie rogues kommen aber zusätzlich rudelführer haben. wenn der Rudelführer aber überflüssig wird, weil eine andere Klasse den buff bereits abdeckt entscheidet das können.

denkt mal über das und folgendes nach:
Weinen könnt ihr immer noch wenn eure klasse unspielbar ist. wenn ihr sie liebt werdet ihr sie trotzdem spielen und wenn nicht findet ihr ersatz. imho ne gesetzmässigkeit bei wow

MfG Böi


----------

